# Seg. Especial Neve e Granizo 11-13 Janeiro 2008



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Jan 2008 às 11:44)

Se calhar é ser demasiado audaz, criar um tópico para dia 11.Mas, todos os modelos parecem criar a ideia que existe um forte probabilidade de termos "festa" apartir desse dia. Depois de uma certa desilusão neste último evento...nada como renovar as forças...para que o próximo seja no mínimo como nos últimos dois últimos Janeiros. 


-----------------------

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 11:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Neve 11 Janeiro 2008*

Hehe começemos por este  neve de Norte a Sul.


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2008 às 12:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial Neve 11 Janeiro 2008*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Se calhar é ser demasiado audaz, criar um tópico para dia 11.Mas, todos os modelos parecem criar a ideia que existe um forte probabilidade de termos "festa" apartir desse dia. Depois de uma certa desilusão neste último evento...nada como renovar as forças...para que o próximo seja no mínimo como nos últimos dois últimos Janeiros.



É efectivamente muito cedo para um tópico especial, se vamos criar tópicos baseados no que os modelos dizem a quase uma semana isto é capaz de ficar um pouco confuso e o tópico normal de Previsões do Mês fica desfalcado em termos de informação e seguimento.

Existe uma regra interna para os tópicos especiais, que só são abertos a 48h do início do evento ou a 96 horas se existir alguma concordância entre GFS e ECM para um evento especial  e bastante consistência entre run's. Acima das 96H só nos casos verdadeiramente excepcionais.
Mas como por culpa nossa a regra ainda não foi oficializada, desta vez pode ficar assim, visto já estar criado o tópico, pode ser que assim dê mais sorte 

Já agora, enquanto não existir regra oficial publicada, quem cria um tópico especial (ou um tópico mensal de previsões) deve incluir o aviso que eu acrescentei ao primeiro post, e deve também fazer uma pequena introdução descritiva e sucinta do evento, ou seja, explicar a situação prevista nos modelos aos leitores que ainda não tem conhecimentos nesta área.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Melhorou o GFS no run das 12Z, a 48 horas de distância.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Melhorou o GFS no run das 12Z



FENÓMENOS CON NIVEL DE ALERTA AMARILLO EN ZAMORA
20:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 09/01/2008

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 10 cm.
Zamora (Sanabria).
00:00 del 11/01/2008 a 00:00 del 12/01/2008 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(2) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 3 cm.
Zamora (Meseta).
00:00 del 11/01/2008 a 00:00 del 12/01/2008 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(3) - Vientos.
                            Rachas máximas: 80 km/h.
Zamora.
00:00 del 11/01/2008 a 00:00 del 12/01/2008 hora oficial.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

De facto a saída 12Z melhorou a situação de Sexta.
Perante este cenário podemos ter uma tarde de Sexta interessante


Meteograma e Bragança






Está mesmo a sair a run das 18Z, vamos ver o que nos reserva...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> De facto a saída 12Z melhorou a situação de Sexta.
> Perante este cenário podemos ter uma tarde de Sexta interessante
> 
> 
> ...



Brigantia podes-me dizer onde encontras esses meteogramas?
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Ferreira5 é aqui http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html mete nos favoritos


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



ferreira5 disse:


> Brigantia podes-me dizer onde encontras esses meteogramas?
> Obrigado




http://www.rotasdovento.com/diversos/NOAAlocaisvoo.htm~
É só colocares as coordenadas...


Aqui fica outro site onde podes ver meteogramas para Bragança.
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

q tal a saída das 18z?


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> q tal a saída das 18z?



bem segundo esta saída mais uma vez sois uns sortudos  mas ainda bem pois quase de  certeza que irá nevar pelo norte e aki pelo centro já me contentava com uns aguaceiros de neve da pouca precipitação que resta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2008 às 22:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

bem gostei desta saida  e ainda mais da previsao do inm espanhol que poe a cota de neve a 700 metros


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 22:43)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Bgc disse:


> q tal a saída das 18z?



Analisando isto penso que a cota deve andar pelos 900m, corrijam-me se estiver a analisar mal...  O que me está a intrigar é o INM garantir precipitação para Sábado para esta zona, algo que o GFS não mostra. 
Ainda não é possível ver o output do HIRLAM para Sábado, será que vai mostar algo que o GFS não mostra


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Temo que aconteça o normal, ou seja, quando as condições se começam a reunir já quase não temos precipitação...


Meteograma para Bragança segundo a saída 18Z


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Se não me enganei, e usando a fórmula deste site a cota ficaria nos 600 e tal metros  em Bragança.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Estes cenários ainda vão dar muito que falar 

Agora vamos lá ver de que forma eu aposto na positiva.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se não me enganei, e usando a fórmula deste



LindoVamos ver...


----------



## Bgc (9 Jan 2008 às 23:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

:d:d Eu Acredito!! :d:d


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Se não me enganei, e usando a fórmula deste site a cota ficaria nos 600 e tal metros  em Bragança.



Vince, segundo esta tabela a cota seria um pouco superior...
http://ontimet.es/c/tablacota.htm, bem sei que esta tabela não tem a variável da altura da pressão de 850hPA, que para este evento vai rondar os 1470/1480m, logo, não deve fazer a diferença


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2008 às 00:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Acho muito difícil que a cota desça dos 900m na 6ª feira. Não me parece que haja frio para tal. Na noite de 6ª para sábado já haverá frio, mas deve faltar a precipitação. No entanto, o IM prevê aguaceiros para Sábado, se estes ocorrerem durante a madrugada ainda pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa, mas parece-me pouco provável.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2008 às 00:14)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Olá a todos.Bom...aqui por P.Rubras,a 2 horas de Paris e Londres , a uma altitude de 80 metros e pertinho do imenso Atlântico adjacente a Oeste,neve,neve que já cá caiu, só com uma invasão de ar siberiano ou com uma Alta potentíssima na Gronelândia associada à dos Azores.Não é isso que os modelos apontam.Longe, por ora,  tal cenário.Continuamos com os Oestes, Sudoestes e  nas passagens das Frentes, efémeros Noroestes que acima dos 800 metros possibilitarão algumas precipitações em forma de neve.
Por aqui, P.Rubras a 3 horas e meia de N.York e Moscovo, ora vai chover ora não.Sexta,sim Sábado não,Domingo sim,Segunda outra vez não e Terça volta a chover.Depois logo se verá ...Qual o episódio que terá as melhores nuances?
O de sexta, para começar não está mal...actividade moderada.E no pico de intersecção das massas de ar que estas Frentes geram,   há sempre que expectar inúmeras surpresas...Cá estaremos para as relatar se as houver...
www.meteo3.blogspot.com

neste blog vou escrevendo o que me apetece...ali já não sou o nimbo ...sou mesmo o Meteorolista...


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Vince, segundo esta tabela a cota seria um pouco superior...
> http://ontimet.es/c/tablacota.htm, bem sei que esta tabela não tem a variável da altura da pressão de 850hPA, que para este evento vai rondar os 1470/1480m, logo, não deve fazer a diferença



Sim, eu reparei, são 200 metros de diferença recorrendo apenas às temperaturas.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Cá estaremos para as relatar se as houver...
> www.meteo3.blogspot.com
> 
> neste blog vou escrevendo o que me apetece...ali já não sou o nimbo ...sou mesmo o Meteorolista...



Bemvindo, já conhecia o blog, até que enfim mais um meteorologista aparece por aqui 
É meteorologista no aeroporto de P.Rubras?


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Olá a todos.Bom...aqui por P.Rubras,a 2 horas de Paris e Londres , a uma altitude de 80 metros e pertinho do imenso Atlântico adjacente a Oeste,neve,neve que já cá caiu, só com uma invasão de ar siberiano ou com uma Alta potentíssima na Gronelândia associada à dos Azores.Não é isso que os modelos apontam.Longe, por ora,  tal cenário.Continuamos com os Oestes, Sudoestes e  nas passagens das Frentes, efémeros Noroestes que acima dos 800 metros possibilitarão algumas precipitações em forma de neve.
> Por aqui, P.Rubras a 3 horas e meia de N.York e Moscovo, ora vai chover ora não.Sexta,sim Sábado não,Domingo sim,Segunda outra vez não e Terça volta a chover.Depois logo se verá ...Qual o episódio que terá as melhores nuances?
> O de sexta, para começar não está mal...actividade moderada.E no pico de intersecção das massas de ar que estas Frentes geram,   há sempre que expectar inúmeras surpresas...Cá estaremos para as relatar se as houver...
> www.meteo3.blogspot.com
> ...


Bem vindo. Penso que não é o primeiro meteorologista a registar-se mas ou outros infelizmente não têm aparecido muito. Será concerteza uma mais valia para o fórum. 
Ficamos a aguardar pelas suas opiniões


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 00:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

 Olá Meteorolista; um abraço e seja bem vindo.



nimboestrato disse:


> Olá a todos.Bom...aqui por P.Rubras,a 2 horas de Paris e Londres , a uma altitude de 80 metros e pertinho do imenso Atlântico adjacente a Oeste
> 
> www.meteo3.blogspot.com
> 
> neste blog vou escrevendo o que me apetece...ali já não sou o nimbo ...sou mesmo o Meteorolista...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2008 às 01:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Uma pequena (!) rectificação: não sou meteorologista .Sou observador meteorológico no Aeroporto.Quando for Grande ,quero ser meteorologista.
Claro que adoro a minha profissão e como tal  sou um bafejado.Isso basta.
Quanto aos dias sim e aos dias nãos que aí vêm,poderá haver sempre surpresas quanto às quantidades de precipitação e à cota de altitude onde nevará.A Norte.
Contudo,serão episódios esporádicos.
O frio a pegar de estaca ainda não será para agora.
As precipitações no centro-sul, tudo indica que  vão ser reduzidas.
Mas nem a meio de Janeiro chegámos.Queda todo o Inverno...
Insisto:quinze dias, é uma Eternidade em Mereorologia...


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2008 às 08:13)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

O run da meia noite apesar de algumas pequenas diferenças manteve as cotas nos 800m ou ligeiramente abaixo dos 700m conforme a fórmula. Passou para -25.9ºC/-2.5ºC/1.34mm. Falando de Bragança obviamente.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

É bom ler o optimismo do INM...




> EN EL NOROESTE Y NORTE PENINSULAR SE ESPERAN PRECIPITACIONES
> DEBILES A MODERADAS, QUE CON MENOR INTENSIDAD, SE EXTENDERAN HACIA
> EL SUR Y ESTE A TODA LA PENINSULA Y A BALEARES, EXCEPTO AL LITORAL
> DEL SURESTE Y MELILLA, DONDE SOLO SE ESPERAN INTERVALOS NUBOSOS.
> ...



© INM


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 09:56)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Tou memso a a ver que vai haver é muito granizo para todos...existem quedas de temperatura muito grandes e repentinas na alta/média atmosfera.


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Bom dia
Previsão do IM
Sexta - 1000m 
Sabado (madrugada) - 900m
Para mim granizo com força .


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Janeiro 2008*

Ou seja o IM alterou completamente a previsão. As runs do Aladin esta noite baixaram muito a cota...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 11:30)

Bem, a quantidade de neve esperada aumentou significativamente nas regiões do norte!

Até na terra dos meus pais (a 930m de altitude), se prevê que caia um nevão!! É a primeira vez este Inverno que anunciam neve para lá, apesar de já terem caido em Dezembro uns farrapitos..


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 11:47)

Espero que haja surpresas para o pessoal aí de cima... eu depois delicio-me com as fotos!

Eu vou-me afastar fisicamente da acção, uma vez que vou a Lisboa este fim de semana... No entanto vou estar ligado à net para seguir a festa! 

Vizinho André mete essa estação a bombar bem, que ela vai ser o meu termómetro este fim de semana


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 11:49)

A salganhada que vai no Atlântico a frente já se começa a defenir e o ar frio tambem


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2008 às 12:48)

Boas pessoal.
Pelo que já li fico contente por vós aí em cima (norte,bragança), pois a probabilidade de queda de neve é forte.
E por aqui será que também irá cair???


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jan 2008 às 13:03)

E aqui para os açores? Qual é a previsão? Alguma possibilidade de granizo? Alguem sabe se haverá queda de neve no Pico?


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 14:16)

Aqui está o nosso amigo sistema frontal a chegar.




Que traga mtas surpresas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

Estão-se a formar uns bombardeiros (céluas) atras do sistema frontal


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estão-se a formar uns bombardeiros (céluas) atras do sistema frontal



Promete disparar


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 15:08)

Meus caros o cenário está-se a formar...

Eu pensava que seria mais uma desilusão mas acho que isto vai prometer (já sinto aquela adrenalina... e sei que não vou ver o melhor!)

Vai dar para tudo e é aquele cenário que sabemos... Chuva forte amanhã com possibilidade de trovoadas, quando ela abrandar é por os olhos em Bragança, no Gerês, Marão, serra da Estrela e ................. (substituir os pontinhos pelas vossas crenças)!
Sábado parece-me ser um dia de restinhos... Não espero muito, mas espero que a temperatura não suba muito....
E Domingo parece estar a querer ser tb um dia interessante... e ao que parece com um filme parecido ao de sexta... veremos se pior, igual ou para melhor!

MAs desta vez acredito em algo jeitoso


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2008 às 15:15)

Também estou com uma fezada 
até porque vou dar um salto à Guarda.
se nevar na zona da serra na segunda cá relatarei o acontecimento (com a cota a que nevou e tudo).

até proponho apostas na cota.
para mim vai ser 700 a norte e 900 no centro


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2008 às 15:19)

Olá a todos: -A frente parece que vai atingir o Norte e Centro com mais actividade do que o inicialmente previsto e a cota de neve fixa-se nos 800 metros.Atenção também ao vento.Enfim isto está a compor-se.E domingo novo capítulo.E já agora, também terça  haverá mais cenas dos próximos capítulos.Haja movimento.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

ppereira disse:


> Também estou com uma fezada
> até porque vou dar um salto à Guarda.
> se nevar na zona da serra na segunda cá relatarei o acontecimento (com a cota a que nevou e tudo).
> 
> ...



Eu tenho sempre azar nas alturas a que vou á guarda. Devo lá ir para a semana... não devo apanhar neve 

Espero que tenhas sorte  e se puderes posta umas fotos!


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

O movimento pendular dos meteoloucos, temporal no mar, tudo para o litoral, neve nas serras, tudo para o interior 

A imagem satelite que o Mario Barros colocou revela de facto um frente muito activo...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 15:32)

O vento por aqui já se está a fazer sentir. Está-se a notar claramente um aumento gradual da sua intensidade.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 15:38)

Minho disse:


> O movimento pendular dos meteoloucos, temporal no mar, tudo para o litoral, neve nas serras, tudo para o interior



Pois... infelizmente as minhas deslocações "familiares" funcionam ao contrário do pêndulo que referiste  

Pronto, não me posso queixar... dois anos que fiquei em Lisboa num fim de semana dois anos em que apanhei neve!

Este ano no meu habitual corropio Lisboa, Guarda com permanência habitual em Coimbra, quem sabe se terei sorte outra vez! 

Para já vou seguir aqui os próximos acontecimentos com os olhos bem esbugalhados!


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2008 às 15:42)

Eu estou na Guarda e já há umas nuvenzinhas engraçadas. Vou à Covilhã, mas prometo voltar amanhã a tempo da festa!


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2008 às 15:50)

agora snow-forecast ainda mete a neve a cotas mais baixas


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2008 às 15:53)




----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 15:56)

AH
Segundo o http://www.snow-forecast.com/ a cota de neve desceu.. o que proporcionará neve a altitudes não muito altas...


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 16:01)

AnDré disse:


> AH
> Segundo o http://www.snow-forecast.com/ a cota de neve desceu.. o que proporcionará neve a altitudes não muito altas...



Mas vocês querem ver  O MeteoPtg estava cheio de fé ao correr o risco de lançar originalmente este tópico há uns dias... Mas querem ver que até deu sorte! LOL Eu não me vou entusiasmar muito pa não agoirar mas acho que cada vez mais isto se compoe... nem quero pensar na cota prevista amanhã se continuar a descer a este ritmo!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 16:02)

vitamos disse:


> Espero que haja surpresas para o pessoal aí de cima... eu depois delicio-me com as fotos!
> 
> Eu vou-me afastar fisicamente da acção, uma vez que vou a Lisboa este fim de semana... No entanto vou estar ligado à net para seguir a festa!
> 
> Vizinho André mete essa estação a bombar bem, que ela vai ser o meu termómetro este fim de semana



Sim sim Vizinho!!!
E agora com um novo complemento...
Este mês passei-me, e resolvi gastar a minha bolsa de estudante num pluviometro:  Oregon Scientific RGR682...

Estou agora a inslata-lo!


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

AnDré disse:


> Sim sim Vizinho!!!
> E agora com um novo complemento...
> Este mês passei-me, e resolvi gastar a minha bolsa de estudante num pluviometro:  Oregon Scientific RGR682...
> 
> Estou agora a inslata-lo!



Passsssssssssou-se!!!! 

Mas compraste-o em boa hora!  Neste momento em Coimbra céu totalmente encoberto e uma calmaria estranha, demasiado estranha... nem uma amostra de brisa sequer! Acho que a borrasca vai chegar de repente!


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2008 às 16:33)

Sinceramente também estou confiante na neve em cotas baixas. Por aqui estão umas nuvens muito ameaçadoras para o lado do mar o que indica que vem de certeza chuva. Aqui neve não acredito mas granizo isso sim deve cair. A temperatura até esta a descer bastante.


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2008 às 16:35)

Boas,

não tenho tido muito tempo para escrever mas estou antento à evolução da situação. Parece que gostaram do site www.snow-forecast.com que enviei na última mensagem. É bastante bom e é dos que mais utilizo. É baseado nos dados do GFS e em janeiro de 2006 não falhou. Já previa neve quase junto à costa quando ainda o IM punha a cota  de neve muito acima. Outro modelo para a Península Ibérica é o MASS. Não sei se conhecem. Mas para sexta-feira não dá grande coisa em termos de neve (acho que é por não estarem direccionados para isso).Tem a vantagem de ter uma malha de 24x24km. Procurem em http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/index.php. Aqui vai uma amostra ... Cmpt


----------



## Nortadas (10 Jan 2008 às 16:37)

Boas pessoal. Aqui por matosinhos vai caindo um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, mas pela madrugada haverá mais de certeza mais de certeza. Ppereira, julgo que a cota de neve andará pelos 1000 metros na zona norte e 1200 pelo centro. A frente, essa sim , será mais forte do que o que eu estava à espera e desejo que traga alguns bons aguaceiros por trás!
Cumprimentos


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2008 às 16:43)

Será que é capaz de cair alguma neve na Serra do Montejunto?? Por acaso achava graça, ja que aqui é impossivel


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Jan 2008 às 17:08)

[/QUOTE]

Boas tardes, tenho vindo a acompanhar as vossas conversas e previsões para os  próximos dias e não resisti a comentar esta previsão aqui postada por snowfall4all. Pelo que interpreto vejo umas faixas com as diferenças de temperatura que colocam Portugal para amanhã ás 15 horas com temperaturas de -4º no centro e zonas de -6º no norte aparecendo mesmo temperaturas entre os 0º e os 2º no sul. Como tantas outras previsões que por aqui vão aparecendo arrisco-me a comentar simplesmente que não acredito. Seria extraordinário mas algum de vocês acredita que isto ou algo parecido seja possível? 
 A realidade raramente coincide com os nossos desejos...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2008 às 17:11)

squidward disse:


> Será que é capaz de cair alguma neve na Serra do Montejunto?? Por acaso achava graça, ja que aqui é impossivel



Humm.. Infelizmente acho que não, uma vez que Montejunto só tem 666m de altitude.
Mas quem sabe mais a norte, no alto da serra de aire e candeeiros. pode ser que caiam alguns farrapitos


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2008 às 17:12)

Caro Jota21,

essas temperaturas são para o nível de 850hPa, e não à superfíce.

Cumprimentos


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

Jota 21 disse:


>





Atenção à legenda, a previsão postada corresponde à temp. a 850hPa.


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

Boa tarde hoje aki as nuvens teem uma forma e cor fora do vulgar parece akelas nuvens ke se veem la na Serra da Estrela antes de um nevão ate as pessoas comentam a forma delas parecem castelos luminosos


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2008 às 17:16)

Pois é, este fim de semana promete... não espero ver neve, mas pelo menos um bom granizo já me arregala a vista

Por agora o ceu esta a ficar cada vez mais nublado, com uma grande faixa de nuvens escuras que tapam o horizonte...14,2ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Jan 2008 às 17:30)

snowfall4all disse:


> Caro Jota21,
> 
> essas temperaturas são para o nível de 850hPa, e não à superfíce.
> 
> Cumprimentos



 Certo, como não sou grande entendido se me puderem explicar a que altitude em metros ou quilómetros corresponde o nivel 850hpa, fico agradecido. E já agora com essas temperaturas a esses níveis como é que ficam á superfície ou não há relação entre uma coisa e outra? Mais uma pergunta: com essa temperatura, presumo, em altitude se houver precipitação ela chega cá abaixo em forma de neve ou granizo?


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 17:40)

Jota 21 disse:


> Certo, como não sou grande entendido se me puderem explicar a que altitude em metros ou quilómetros corresponde o nivel 850hpa, fico agradecido. E já agora com essas temperaturas a esses níveis como é que ficam á superfície ou não há relação entre uma coisa e outra? Mais uma pergunta: com essa temperatura, presumo, em altitude se houver precipitação ela chega cá abaixo em forma de neve ou granizo?



850 hPa corresponde a 1500m de altitude...a formaçºao de neve depende além de outros factores da temperatura a 500 hPa que são cerca de 5400m de altitude
Abraço


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Jan 2008 às 17:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> 850 hPa corresponde a 1500m de altitude...a formaçºao de neve depende além de outros factores da temperatura a 500 hPa que são cerca de 5400m de altitude
> Abraço



 Obrigado, está-se sempre a aprender! Falta é tempo para aprender mais...


----------



## mafr (10 Jan 2008 às 17:53)

A temperatura desce cerca de 1ºc a cada 180 mts.

Ainda na 2ª feira fui à Estrela e às 11 horas estavam 10 ºc na Covilhã, quando cheguei à Torre (1300 m mais acima) estavam 3,5ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2008 às 18:05)

Por cá o ceu está assim:






As nuvens estão a entrar pelo mar
Ameaçador
13,6ºC


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2008 às 18:06)

mafr disse:


> A temperatura desce cerca de 1ºc a cada 180 mts.
> 
> Ainda na 2ª feira fui à Estrela e às 11 horas estavam 10 ºc na Covilhã, quando cheguei à Torre (1300 m mais acima) estavam 3,5ºc.



Não estou muito por dentro do assunto, mas penso que há mais alguns factores bastante importantes que influenciam isso.. Se houver neve acumulada é normal que a temperatura não siga propriamente essa fórmula. Aliás, fiz essa experiência a certa altura na serra da Nogueira (procurar a relação entre altitude e temperatura)e não consegui atingir resultados muito fidedignos...


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Jota 21 disse:


> Certo, como não sou grande entendido se me puderem explicar a que altitude em metros ou quilómetros corresponde o nivel 850hpa, fico agradecido. E já agora com essas temperaturas a esses níveis como é que ficam á superfície ou não há relação entre uma coisa e outra? Mais uma pergunta: com essa temperatura, presumo, em altitude se houver precipitação ela chega cá abaixo em forma de neve ou granizo?



Boas,

como sabe a pressão atmosférica diminui à medida que se sobe em altitude, uma vez que a pressão é o peso (força) por unidade de área da coluna de ar até ao topo da atmosfera. Portanto se subirmos na atmosfera havemos de chegar a uma determinada altitude em que a pressão é 850hPa. É a previsão de temperatura do ar a essa altitude que está de facto na carta anterior.
Cumprimentos


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 18:32)

boas só agora tive oportunidade de dar uma vistas de olhos as cartas e aos modelos e penso que é desta que vou ver neve por estas banda  a cota irá descer aos 600m  é uma opinião... reparem que a queda de temperatura é muito acentuada num curto espaço de  tempo


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 18:43)

Jota 21 disse:


> Certo, como não sou grande entendido se me puderem explicar a que altitude em metros ou quilómetros corresponde o nivel 850hpa, fico agradecido. E já agora com essas temperaturas a esses níveis como é que ficam á superfície ou não há relação entre uma coisa e outra? Mais uma pergunta: com essa temperatura, presumo, em altitude se houver precipitação ela chega cá abaixo em forma de neve ou granizo?



A altitude 850hPa varia com a pressão no momento. O que queremos dizer com altitude 850hPa é a que altitude é que se regista a pressão de 850hPa. Quando temos uma baixa pressão sobre nós o nível a 850hPa está mais baixo de que os 1500 metros quando temos pressões muito altas o nível 850hpa está acima dos 1500 metros. 
Podes ver na imagem abaixo a hisoipsa que passa sobre o alto minho que indica uma altitude de 148 decamentros = 1480 metros. Já a Noroeste da Escócia podes ver uma hisoipsa de 116 dam = 1160 metros. Portanto significa que nesse local a pressão 850hPa encontra-se a 1160 metros. Daí para os cálculos das cotas de neve nem sempre o frio a 500hPa e 850hPa é tudo. A pressão também conta muito pois poderá fazer subir ou baixar o nível a que se encontra a isotérmica 0ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

mafr disse:


> A temperatura desce cerca de 1ºc a cada 180 mts.
> 
> Ainda na 2ª feira fui à Estrela e às 11 horas estavam 10 ºc na Covilhã, quando cheguei à Torre (1300 m mais acima) estavam 3,5ºc.



Na troposfera, utiliza-se um gradiente negativo de 0,6 ºC por 100 metros de altitude, no caso do ar não estar saturado. Se a humidade relativa for de 100 % (ar saturado), o gradiente desce para 0,3 ºC por cada 100 metros de altitude.
Claro que outros factores podem aumentar ou diminuir este gradiente.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Na troposfera, utiliza-se um gradiente negativo de 0,6 ºC por 100 metros de altitude, no caso do ar não estar saturado. Se a humidade relativa for de 100 % (ar saturado), o gradiente desce para 0,3 ºC por cada 100 metros de altitude.
> Claro que outros factores podem aumentar ou diminuir este gradiente.



E no caso de ar estar seco o gradiente é de 1ºC/100 metros


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 18:54)

Aí está a última actualização do INM 



> E*N EL NOROESTE Y NORTE PENINSULAR SE ESPERAN PRECIPITACIONES
> DEBILES A MODERADAS*, QUE CON MENOR INTENSIDAD, SE EXTENDERAN HACIA
> EL SUR Y ESTE A TODA LA PENINSULA Y A BALEARES, EXCEPTO AL LITORAL
> DEL SURESTE Y MELILLA, DONDE SOLO SE ESPERAN INTERVALOS NUBOSOS.
> ...



Tudo na mesma


----------



## ppereira (10 Jan 2008 às 19:06)

spiritmind disse:


> boas só agora tive oportunidade de dar uma vistas de olhos as cartas e aos modelos e penso que é desta que vou ver neve por estas banda  a cota irá descer aos 600m  é uma opinião... reparem que a queda de temperatura é muito acentuada num curto espaço de  tempo



Nas Penhas Douradas às 17h00 a temperatura era de 3,7ºC 
Penso que aqui, assim que começar a precipitação já será neve.

Em Montalegre era de 5,1 
Na Guarda 7,0 
e em Bragança 9,9 

Penso que neste momento a diferença de temperatura em altitude deve ser quase 1ºC por cada 100 m


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 19:09)

ppereira disse:


> Nas Penhas Douradas às 17h00 a temperatura era de 3,7ºC
> Penso que aqui, assim que começar a precipitação já será neve.
> 
> Em Montalegre era de 5,1
> ...


É verdade por aqui a temperatura ainda está muito alta, neste momento nesta zona da cidade(S. Tiago) estamos com 8,5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

Previsão para Zamora:


> PREDICCIÓN
> MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO CON PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS, LOCALMENTE SERAN PERSISTENTES, SOBRE TODO EN SANABRIA. EN LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA SE IRAN ABRIENDO CLAROS, CON PROBABILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS OCASIONALES, DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADOS. COTA DE LA NIEVE:1200- 1400M, BAJANDO EN LA SEGUNDA MITAD DEL DIA A *800M*. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS SIN CAMBIOS Y MAXIMAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO. VIENTOS DEL SW AL W FUERTES, CON INTERVALOS DE MUY FUERTES EN ZONAS ALTAS.


Fonte: © INM


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

ppereira disse:


> Nas Penhas Douradas às 17h00 a temperatura era de 3,7ºC
> Penso que aqui, assim que começar a precipitação já será neve.
> 
> Em Montalegre era de 5,1
> ...



o que me leva a dizer isto é que as temperaturas a 2m as 12h de sexta rondam os 2ºc logo tudo o que cair do meio dia em diante e com a progressão da ISO pelo território a dentro será certamente neve mas como isto na meteorologia é tudo imprevisível é esperar para ver


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

spiritmind disse:


> o que me leva a dizer isto é que as temperaturas a 2m as 12h de sexta rondam os 2ºc logo tudo o que cair do meio dia em diante e com a progressão da ISO pelo território a dentro será certamente neve mas como isto na meteorologia é tudo imprevisível é esperar para ver



E como estamos para a nossa zona amigo?


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

Brigantia disse:


> É verdade por aqui a temperatura ainda está muito alta, neste momento nesta zona da cidade(S. Tiago) estamos com 8,5ºC



Em que zona do B.S.Tiago moras?


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

Fernando disse:


> Em que zona do B.S.Tiago moras?



Junto á Av. Abade Baçal, em frente á escola primária...


Neste momento:
8,5ºC
88hr
1024hPA
Última rajada de vento de 7,9Km/h de Sul


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 19:18)

O frio só vai chegar quando a frente se começar a aproximar ou então só depois de passar


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 19:19)

jonaslor disse:


> E como estamos para a nossa zona amigo?



foi o que disse amigo jonaslor para mim tudo o que cair do meio dia em diante será sob a forma de neve com a vantagem de tu estares do lado da encosta mais fria com uma proximidade a nível da montanha maior do que eu portanto penso que amanha iremos ver nevar, agora não penses em acumulações pois quando a temperatura for propicia a isso a precipitação já não existe e ainda por cima vai chover bastante antes de começar a nevar por isso acumulaçoes esquece... mas é como digo isto é tudo muito improvável depois de ver nevar em lisboa já  acredito em tudo


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Junto á Av. Abade Baçal, em frente á escola primária...
> 
> 
> Neste momento:
> ...



Boa. Os teus dados devem aplicar-se na totalidade à minha casa. Moro em frente ao campo de futebol, ou seja, 50 metros de distância de tua casa


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

As últimas imagens de satélite parecem indicar que a frente em deslocamento para Leste está também a subir em latitude, pelo que possívelmente apenas afectará de forma mais severa o extremo norte da península Ibérica.
Com o aproximar da frente e a diminuição da pressão atmosférica, o vento vai-se tornar moderado a forte de Sudoeste, o que vai levar a *uma ligeira subida da temperatura do ar* na maior parte das regiões de Portugal Continental durante algumas horas da noite; as temperaturas só vão descer novamente após a passagem da superfície frontal, ou seja, após a ocorrência da maior parte da precipitação que vai dar-se durante a madrugada e o início da manhã de amanhã.


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Jan 2008 às 19:35)

boas

tenho estado um pouco desanimado com as previsão, deviam introduzir novos cálculos nos computadores que gerem as previsão.  

aqui fica mais um diagrama que vai ser mudado radicalmente daqui a umas horas 





abraços


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 19:53)

Depois de ver isto eu acredito







Cota a rondar os 750m com alguma precipitação durante a tarde de amanhã


----------



## Luis França (10 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

16,2ºC! Apesar de a humidade não ter abandonado a minha zona durante todo o dia, quando pelas 18:30 vinha a pé a caminho de casa encontrei tudo molhado como se tivesse chovido. Mas não vi chuva a cair durante esse tempo. Chuva invisível? Ou o excesso de humidade precipitou-se de repente no chão?.

As nuvens de Oeste continuam a entrar bem densas. Parece que estou no Santo da Serra.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 20:03)

Boas noites...

La venho eu destabilizar...

Tenho estado a seguir atentamente a discussao sobre as cotas de neve e onde vai nevar... ora bem estive a fazer bem os calculos do freezing level com altitude... e chego com esta teoria que por mim e a mais provavel...

Sabendo que a temperatura por 2 metros do solo (nivel mar) é X e por cada 100 abaixa 0.6ºC em média, abaixara por cada 600m=3.6ºC...sendo a sençaçao termica por volta dos -1ºC sem vento...

De acordo??

Ora bem analizando bem os modelos ECM/MM5...

http://ulla.meteogalicia....0Z/hoxe/anim_mm5te2m1.gif

Neste modelo de temp_2m_nivel_mar(MM5 a 30km) a temperatura abaixa por exemplo na zona Alcaria do cume (547m, zona mais alta do sotavento este) para 4ºC a 6ºC mas isto sendo sempre a 2 m do mar... ou seja se fizermos contas a 600m de altitude mesmo a 6ºC daria menos 3.6ºC o que faria no cume 2.4ºC que com a sensaçao termica e vento cerca de -0.5 aproxiamadamente... ai entao estariamos a falar de uma cota de neve para todo o pais de 500m durante as 3h as 6h da MADRUGADA isto para dia 12 e 13 de madrugada.

http://ulla.meteogalicia...._00Z/hoxe/anim_mm5pr1.gif (precipitaçao)

A precipitaçao das 2 frentes futuras coincidem com as baixas temperaturas...

e vendo a temp_850:

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif    sera de -5ºC em todo o pais para o mesmo dia...

e confirmando com ECM:

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080110_12_042.gif

A possibilidade de neve para as regioes interiores a meu ver sera elevada...

APOSTO NAS COTAS 400M DE MADRUGADA E 800M DE DIA...

E o granizo sera uma constante...

Venha as 2 frentes

Nota: As cotas que fiz foi:

Por cada 100 abaixa 0.6 em media, ora bem...

se a temp_2m no nivel mar for de 5ºC fazemos...

0.6*6=á temp_de_altitude...



Perceberam-me???


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2008 às 20:10)

]ToRnAdO[;55064 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites...
> 
> La venho eu destabilizar...
> 
> ...




Sim percebo, mas pela tua maneira de ver as coisas iríamos ter neve em muito sítios mesmo, e situações inesperadas e agradáveis. Mas nao sei tou a achar isso muito.


----------



## Senador (10 Jan 2008 às 20:13)

Amanha no Norte a isozero vai estar nos 1000/1100 metros e a cota no máximo a 800/900...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 20:18)

Era bom...

mas vai ser...

Mas onde ja vi este cenario???

vejam bem este modelo as 12h e é das 9h da matina...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/produtos/previsao/modelos_prev/41003_20080110_12_045.gif

O frio esta mais a sul que a norte


----------



## Nuno (10 Jan 2008 às 20:26)

]ToRnAdO[;55068 disse:
			
		

> Era bom...
> 
> mas vai ser...
> 
> ...



Tu és é um ganda maluco,   Amigo tornado temos q ir ate ao skype falar um pouco e tal. Amigo sabes que eu ouiço tudo o que tens pra dizer


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 20:27)

]ToRnAdO[;55064 disse:
			
		

> Sabendo que a temperatura por 2 metros do solo (nivel mar) é X e por cada 100 abaixa 0.6ºC em média, abaixara por cada 600m=3.6ºC...sendo a sençaçao termica por volta dos -1ºC sem vento...



O valor -0,6 ºC / 100 m só se utiliza em casos em que o ar não está saturado, ou seja, na ausência de condensação (por outras palavras, quando não há precipitação).

Vou mais para a previsão de queda de neve para altitudes superiores aos 900 metros para o final da tarde/noite de amanhã e apenas no interior norte, subindo a cota para a região centro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 20:37)

Gerofil disse:


> O valor -0,6 ºC / 100 m só se utiliza em casos em que o ar não está saturado, ou seja, na ausência de condensação (por outras palavras, quando não há precipitação).
> 
> Vou mais para a previsão de queda de neve para altitudes superiores aos 900 metros para o final da tarde/noite de amanhã e apenas no interior norte, subindo a cota para a região centro.



A condensaçao é humidade e nao precipitaçao, seja ela ascendente ou descendente porque pois aposto que esta tudo molhado neste momento..ou seja nos carros...tudo humido!!

Apos uma passagem neste caso 2 de frentes frias altamente cheias de ar frio é normal que se conduza a uma equaçao deste genero...

por cada 100m abaixa-se 0.6

fazendo a 600m=3.6 menos...
e segundo os modelos a precipitaçao em terras mais altas podera ser de neve..mas se me disseres que acumulaçao sera quase nula... isso sim é verdade e a precipitaçao de neve sera muito breve nesses cumes tambem te digo que sera uma verdade...

Mas vale a pena ver e estar preparado para ela se o padrao nao se alterar...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 20:38)

Eu para aqui estou mais á espera do frio do que de chuva


----------



## Bgc (10 Jan 2008 às 20:41)

Não é "abaixa", é "baixa" (ou desce).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 20:44)

Bgc disse:


> Não é "abaixa", é "baixa" (ou desce).


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

Amigos como alguém dizia " prognósticos só no final do encontro"!!!

Mas eu digo 700m


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 21:18)

Eu já me questiono se alguém neste país vai ver chuva em excçao Minho e Douro Litoral


----------



## ALV72 (10 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu já me questiono se alguém neste país vai ver chuva em excçao Minho e Douro Litoral



Realmente eu estava a vêr as imagens de satélite e pensar o mesmo !!
Acho que isto desviou muito a Norte, pode ser que eu me engane mas acho que isto não vai dar en nada


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 21:32)

A pressão está muito alta o AA nao nos abandona  se eu soubesse que cola é que o AA utiliza para se colar a nós comprava-a para colar umas coisas aqui em casa  isto é uma grande treta...****** que seca.

Acho que já foi quase tudo pela sanita abaixo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 21:43)

Bgc disse:


> Não é "abaixa", é "baixa" (ou desce).



ABAIXA-SE = Expressao algarvia para descer... peço imensa desculpa por responder a raciocinio muito rapido 

Enfim, coisinhas fora do contexto!! vamos falar do que é essencial..


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 21:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pressão está muito alta o AA nao nos abandona  se eu soubesse que cola é que o AA utiliza para se colar a nós comprava-a para colar umas coisas aqui em casa  isto é uma grande treta...****** que seca.
> 
> Acho que já foi quase tudo pela sanita abaixo...



Eu penso que a grande quantidade de precipitação estava prevista para o meio-dia...mas realmente olhando para o satélite pergunto-me onde estará que não a vejo?
Não me acredito que aquela massa de ar lá bem em cima no atlãntico norte chegue para as proximas horas...
Que estranho...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 21:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu penso que a grande quantidade de precipitação estava prevista para o meio-dia...mas realmente olhando para o satélite pergunto-me onde estará que não a vejo?
> Não me acredito que aquela massa de ar lá bem em cima no atlãntico norte chegue para as proximas horas...
> Que estranho...



Não te esqueças que agora tá na moda as rotundas por isso não á stresse que as nuvens antes de chegar ao litroal frances fazem ali a rotunda e viram para cá  se o AA fosse algo fisico já tinha contratado um assassino profissional para lhe limpar o sebo.

Portugal é o MAIOR até conseguimos repelir nuvens incrivel


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 21:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu penso que a grande quantidade de precipitação estava prevista para o meio-dia...mas realmente olhando para o satélite pergunto-me onde estará que não a vejo?
> Não me acredito que aquela massa de ar lá bem em cima no atlãntico norte chegue para as proximas horas...
> Que estranho...



Olhando para imagem de satelite tambem acho comparando com os modelos que a frente esta bem longe... mas o que é certo é que formaçoes momentanias estao por ai...

Agora e esperar pela madrugada...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 21:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> A pressão está muito alta o AA nao nos abandona




Tudo a passar mais a norte ... As altas pressões centras no interior da Europa, Mar Mediterrâneo e norte de África "obrigam" que as ondulações da frente polar se desloquem para nordeste e não avançam para o interior da Europa. Algum efeito na Península Ibérica, só sobretudo no terço norte.






"copyright 2008 EUMETSAT"


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 21:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Tudo a passar mais a norte ... As altas pressões centras no interior da Europa, Mar Mediterrâneo e norte de África "obrigam" que as ondulações da frente polar se desloquem para nordeste e não avançam para o interior da Europa. Algum efeito na Península Ibérica, só sobretudo no terço norte.



Ja esteve mais longe... poix a massa de ar continua a vir para S-SE!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 21:55)

]ToRnAdO[;55089 disse:
			
		

> Olhando para imagem de satelite tambem acho comparando com os modelos que a frente esta bem longe... mas o que é certo é que formaçoes momentanias estao por ai...
> 
> Agora e esperar pela madrugada...



Pois é Tornado o problema é que não estamos no Verão o calor é pouco para formações convectivas 

Sinceramente já que se fala no Verão esotu mesmo a ver que vai chover mais nessa altura devido ás trovoadas do que durante o Inverno todo  e já começo a estar a ansioso por tal época.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 21:56)

O vento vai ter que rodar se não parto esta mer...


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

não tou a ver qual é o vosso problema  vejam la bem os modelos e comecem a ver esta run


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

spiritmind disse:


> não tou a ver qual é o vosso problema  vejam la bem os modelos e comecem a ver esta run



Eu acho que as imagens de satelite já não encaixam nos modelos...estou com 1020hpa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 22:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu acho que as imagens de satelite já não encaixam nos modelos...estou com 1020hpa.



E eu com 1023...

Acho mesmo que as Iso estao bem juntinhas para fazer cair agua...

Mas o que é certo tanto nos como os modelos e ate o Sat andam todos á TOA com esta situaçao....


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2008 às 22:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é Tornado o problema é que não estamos no Verão o calor é pouco para formações convectivas
> 
> Sinceramente já que se fala no Verão esotu mesmo a ver que vai chover mais nessa altura devido ás trovoadas do que durante o Inverno todo  e já começo a estar a ansioso por tal época.




Que venha de lá esse Verão que o Inverno é uma pasmaceira


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Parece-me uma situação banal.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 22:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu acho que as imagens de satelite já não encaixam nos modelos...estou com 1020hpa.



vamos ver  os modelos também nao falham assim tanto a 6h  quanto a pressão estou com 1014.9ha
não sejam impacientes


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 22:09)

Então pessoal, já tão a stressar!

As precipitação vem de N/NW e não de Oeste por isso não se fiem na pouca nebulosidade a Oeste de Portugal







Ela já tá a chegar...








.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

Minho disse:


> Então pessoal, já tão a stressar!
> 
> As precipitação vem de N/NW e não de Oeste por isso não se fiem na pouca nebulosidade a Oeste de Portugal
> 
> ...


Mas não achas estranho as movimentações nas imagens de satélite?


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2008 às 22:13)

Eu acho que não há assim tantas diferenças em relação ao que está no GFS por exemplo. Acho que não estava prevista precipitação significativa sem ser no NW nas próximas horas. Não se esquecam que só agora é que se está a formar uma depressão secundária a NW.


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:14)

No noroeste espanhol neste momento está a chover.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

Quanto à pressão a esta hora é a exactamente prevista nos modelos eu registo neste momento 1015hPa, dentro do previsto...








.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 22:15)

Minho disse:


> Então pessoal, já tão a stressar!
> 
> As precipitação vem de N/NW e não de Oeste por isso não se fiem na pouca nebulosidade a Oeste de Portugal
> 
> ...


ora ai está  minho receita ai uns calmex´s pó pessoal estão impacientes


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

Minho disse:


> Quanto à pressão a esta hora é a exactamente prevista nos modelos eu registo neste momento 1015hPa, dentro do previsto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por ca continua a descer 1014ha 
nesta run pelo que já vi está é a atrasar a entrada da ISO 0 no território 
o pessoal de Bragança que prepare as makinas, por aki so devo ver uns aguaceiros de neve...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

spiritmind disse:


> por ca continua a descer 1014ha
> nesta run pelo que já vi está é a atrasar a entrada da ISO 0 no território
> o pessoal de Bragança que prepare as makinas, por aki so devo ver uns aguaceiros de neve...



AHHHHHHH sendo assim fico mais descansado aqui continuo com 1020hpa assim sim já estás no limiar da pressão da mudança (1013hpa)


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

spiritmind disse:


> ora ai está  minho receita ai uns calmex´s pó pessoal estão impacientes



Mas já agora só por curiosidade ( que só vi este tópico assim de relance), há pessoal impaciente com o quê?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 22:23)

belem disse:


> Mas já agora só por curiosidade ( que só vi este tópico assim de relance), há pessoal impaciente com o quê?



Eu com a chegada do frio e da chuva  e ao que parece nas imagens de satelite as nuvens estão todas a fugir.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 22:25)

belem disse:


> Mas já agora só por curiosidade ( que só vi este tópico assim de relance), há pessoal impaciente com o quê?



impacientes estamos todos  pois queremos neve  era so um debate que se travava anteriormente com os modelos estarem ou não a bater  certo com a situação real vista por satélite


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

belem disse:


> Mas já agora só por curiosidade ( que só vi este tópico assim de relance), há pessoal impaciente com o quê?



Com nada...aliás aínda não li nada em que alguém dissesse que estava impaciente com alguma coisa...


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Pois, eu ando aqui de T-shirt...
E não devia...
loool


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com nada...aliás aínda não li nada em que alguém dissesse que estava impaciente com alguma coisa...



Eu falei em impaciente porque alguém o mencionou. Não coloquei o termo porque me apeteceu.


----------



## belem (10 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

spiritmind disse:


> impacientes estamos todos  pois queremos neve  era so um debate que se travava anteriormente com os modelos estarem ou não a bater  certo com a situação real vista por satélite



Pois, eu compreendo.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2008 às 22:33)

bem passando a frente e discutindo o titulo do tópico 






esta run colocou precipitação para o pessoal do norte no sabado


----------



## jpaulov (10 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu com a chegada do frio e da chuva  e ao que parece nas imagens de satelite as nuvens estão todas a fugir.



eu é que gostava de saber qual foi a borboleta que bateu as asas para afastar as nuvens daqui...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 22:44)

Naevo disse:


> eu é que gostava de saber qual foi a borboleta que bateu as asas para afastar as nuvens daqui...



Quanto apostas que uma certa fadista chamada Mariza está a ensaiar eu aposto que é ela é com cada agudo que até os vidros partem


----------



## jpaulov (10 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto apostas que uma certa fadista chamada Mariza está a ensaiar eu aposto que é ela é com cada agudo que até os vidros partem



...mas não é essa que causa a deslocação do anticiclone dos açores?


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2008 às 22:57)

Naevo disse:


> ...mas não é essa que causa a deslocação do anticiclone dos açores?



Se calhar é cada vez que ela viaja o AA vai atrás dela 

Vá mas já chega de axincalhar o nosso património...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 23:00)

Bem, quero esclarecer que, quando disse que *"Tudo a passar mais a norte ..." *queria dizer que o sector mais activo da perturbação frontal encontra-se em deslocamento para nordeste e que o seu efecto na Península se faria sentir especialmente no seu terço norte.
Mas realço que todo o Continente (Portugal Continental) será afectado pela passagem da frente fria; só que as principais precipitações vão ocorrer sobretudo no norte. Também deixo claro que prevejo que a partir da tarde de amanhã ocorra uma *descida moderada das temperaturas e a continuação do regime de aguaceiros,* cada vez menos frequentes, para as regiões do norte e centro. *Relativamente à cota de neve, se a mesma baixar dos 900 metros será já em pouca quantidade (acima dos 900 metros acredito que vai haver consideráveis acumulações). *
Tenho dito; até amanhã.



Mário Barros disse:


> A pressão está muito alta o AA nao nos abandona



Tudo a passar mais a norte ... As altas pressões centras no interior da Europa, Mar Mediterrâneo e norte de África "obrigam" que as ondulações da frente polar se desloquem para nordeste e não avançam para o interior da Europa. Algum efeito na Península Ibérica, só sobretudo no terço norte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

Calma pessoal;

Kerem festa antes do tempo???

So a partir desta madrugada é que as coisas irao acontecer... e ate la pasmaceira!!!

E so a partir da tarde de amanha é que as temp vao reflletir akilo que todos queren principalmente a norte e centro...

Ate la paciencia...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 23:17)

Na minha opinião esta saída até pode ter melhorado ligeiramente as coisas...

Meteograma para Bragança


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:20)

Brigantia disse:


> Na minha opinião esta saída até pode ter melhorado ligeiramente as coisas...
> 
> Meteograma para Bragança



O meteograma para Monchique dá uma media de temp de 1ºC com chuva!!!

Por amor de Deus....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

O JET...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/produtos/previsao/modelos_prev/52860_20080110_12_030.gif

E é o que chega...


----------



## jpaulov (10 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

Agora mesmo no boletim meteorológico da TVE 2...
para amanhã, na zona de castilla e leon chuva que será de neve na zona norte-nordeste acima dos 700 metros!!
para a zona de zamora... Chuva!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2008 às 23:47)

Espero uma pequena descida da temp esta madrugada apos o verao de jan...

E depois a descida acentuada a partir da amanha a tarde...

e com esta me vou...

Boas nevadas e se nao for ha-de vir mais oportunidas mas k as hipoteses sao excelentes sao?!!!... vamos ver...

Esperança amigos...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2008 às 23:54)

]ToRnAdO[;55142 disse:
			
		

> Boas nevadas e se nao for ha-de vir mais oportunidas mas k as hipoteses sao excelentes sao?!!!... vamos ver...
> 
> Esperança amigos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Jan 2008 às 00:01)

Brigantia disse:


>



As cotas apresentadas por esses gajos ainda ontem estavam pelos 800m na serra de Monchique...

Enfim...

Agora previsoes serao pelos satilites.. e se houver alternativa pelas webcams.....

Vamos todos esperar pelo frio que entrara amanha ao final da tarde...?

Calma... eu estou com espera visto que sou um gajo 'contra as cotas a menos de 400m' e é esperar...

posso estar errado...mas antes maluco que parvo


----------



## Luis França (11 Jan 2008 às 01:28)

Pois. Começou agora a chover em Benfica (chuva fria) e com vento a ficar moderado de sul. Tipo chuva de rajada.


----------



## Senador (11 Jan 2008 às 02:14)

Os espanhois põem alertas em todo o lado, laranjas no norte da galiza e leon, com acumulações de 15 a 20cm... amanha subo á serra amarela para tirar umas fotos... fica a 1350m


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 08:22)

Por aqui noite de 1 mm de chuva e assim se mantem.

Estou com 13.7ºC  a pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 08:27)

Boas, por aqui a noite rendeu 12,6mm
Neste momento 7,4ºC, 1011hPa, 92hr.

O vento esse esteve moderado, registei uma rajada de 23,4Km/h ás 4:07


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Por aqui alguma pouca chuva e algum vento fraco a moderado, temperatura 14 °C
Vamos então ver se o norte vai ter alguma sorte a partir das próximas horas nas cotas médias, por aqui só nos resta torcer e assistir 

Olhando para a estação do Minho em Melgaço:

Temperatura: 8.0 °C
Pressão 1009.0hPa
Vento: 24.1km/h Rajada de 62.8km/h
Precipitação hoje: 20.3mm

Neste local estaria agora a entrar a ISO 0, segundo o GFS (run 00z)

GFS#                                                      
 DATA INITIAL TIME: 11 JAN 2008 00Z&�����
 CALCULATION STARTED AT: 11 JAN 2008 00Z&

FIELD  MSL PRESSURE   TEMPERATURE   DEW POINT       TEMPERATURE    THICKNESS      HEIGHT         6H PCPN       
LEVEL                     2M             2M           850 MB         500 MB         500 MB                
UNITS      HPA            DEGC            DEGC          DEGC            DM             DM            MM   
 HR
+  0.   1010.9            9.5            8.7            3.3          547.1          556.7           3.14
+  3.   1007.9            9.5            8.9            3.7          546.8          553.1          11.13
+  6.   1007.0            8.5            7.7            2.2          543.1          549.0          17.82
+  9.   *1010.0*            6.4            5.5           *-0.3*          536.4          545.2           5.36


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 09:02)

O frio já está a entrar  estou com 12.6ºC a temperatura desceu 1.1ºC em 15 minutos.


----------



## rogers (11 Jan 2008 às 09:04)

Bom dia, por aqui por paços de ferreira, tenho um termometro que marca 10 graus, mas ele não é digital nem de mercúrio, ele tem uma mola atrás, acho que funciona por convexão, quando está quente a mola expande, fazendo com  que o ponteiro de desloque para o mais quente, e o contrário faz com que o ponteiro se desloque para o mais frio. Agora gostaria de saber qual a fiabilidade de um termômetro desses.

Cumps


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jan 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia 
Por aqui desde as 20h já choveu 36mm/m2 . Desde o dia 1 de Janeiro 129.5mm.
Neste momento 12.1ºC, ceu mto nublado, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 09:23)

E pronto por aqui já não espero mais chuva agora só mesmo a entrada do ar frio.

A manhã rendeu 3 mm tanto como ontem  em que foi uma situação isolada...a pressão já está toda excitada a subir 1017hpa o vento está fraco/moderado.

Rajada máxima de 36.7 km/h estou com 12.3ºC.

A chuva volta no domingo


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2008 às 09:29)

Por aqui grande aguaceiro entre as 04h00 e 06h00
Rajada Máxima do Vento *75km/hr *às 7:58 
Chuva desde a 00h00 - 9mm
Agora estão 7ºC
Céu muito nublado


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Tem sido uma noite e manhã de alguma chuva, muito vento e temperatura elevada. 7,5ºC por agora. Pensei que chovesse bem mais


----------



## ppereira (11 Jan 2008 às 10:05)

saí de casa às 9h00 e o termómetro do carro marcava 13ºC 
quando cheguei a linda-a-velha marcava 10,5ºC  nada mau
(embora o termómetro tenha um erro de cerca de 2ºC a menos)

agora parou de chuver e já se vê o céu a abrir

às 16h00 vou para a Guarda, mas quando lá chegar penso que já só vou ver neve no solo 
isto se vir alguma coisa, porque segundo o IM as temperaturas continuam muito altas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2008 às 10:21)

Por cá um dia normal de inverno.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 10:22)

ppereira disse:


> saí de casa às 9h00 e o termómetro do carro marcava 13ºC
> quando cheguei a linda-a-velha marcava 10,5ºC  nada mau
> (embora o termómetro tenha um erro de cerca de 2ºC a menos)
> 
> ...



Muito altas mesmo... isto é estranho e curiosamente não tenho memória de uma situação deste tipo (se bem, que provavelmente até já aconteceu muitas vezes). Lembro-me que nos episódios de neve em Lisboa de 2006 e 2007, houve uma descida da temperatura, mas a temperatura do ar antes desses fenómenos já se encontrava baixa. Desta vez a previsão é de uma descida acentuada da temperatura DURANTE O DIA e num CURTO ESPAÇO DE TEMPO. Acreditar acredito! Mas que é estranho para a minha ainda curta compreensão meteorológica é!


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 10:23)

Continua a chover, agora mais fraco. A temperatura desceu um pouco. 5,6ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2008 às 10:27)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu local de observação, estavam 8 graus com aguaceiros fracos, na outra encosta até brilhava o sol. Vamos ver o que acontece de tarde, mas se calhar o frio vai chegar sem precipitação, a esperar...


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 10:28)

Por aqui hoje rendeu 3,4mm de precipitação.

Venha o


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

Pois bem em Melgaço a chuva já rendeu 23.3 mm desde as 0h...
A temperatura também já iniciou uma queda registando neste momento 7.2ºC..
.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2008 às 10:37)

Olá olá no dia de todas as desilusões  


Dia amanhecendo cinzento e com alguma chuva miudinha, com temperatura mínima 8,4ºC.


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. 11,4ºC
Humid. 93%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 12,2km/h SW



Actual:  Temp. 11,8ºC ; Vento 16,5km/h SW


----------



## Sam (11 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Olá a todos
Por aqui 12ºC, chuva e vento...
Uma bela manhã de Inverno... e tanta falta que a chuvinha faz 
Gostava de ver o país pintado de branco..como há 2 anos mas isso é uma miragem...
Sam


----------



## paricusa (11 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Para quem quiser saber, ouvi agora na radio montalegre que começou a nevar...


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 10:46)

Só há desilusão se não nevar aos 700/800m no norte do país, era essa a fasquia, melhor que isso já é bónus. 
Parece-me perfeitamente possível, continuam a baixar as temperaturas.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 10:49)

Mais um aguaceiro e mais uma queda na temperatura. 4,8ºC por agora.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 10:51)

Dan disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro e mais uma queda na temperatura. 4,8ºC por agora.



Já faltou bem menos por aí. Com 4,8º, se a temperatura continuar a baixar...


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

vitamos disse:


> Já faltou bem menos por aí. Com 4,8º, se a temperatura continuar a baixar...



Não estava à espera. Caiu quase 3ºC numa hora e continua. 3,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 11:00)

paricusa disse:


> Para quem quiser saber, ouvi agora na radio montalegre que começou a nevar...



Bem vindo paricusa e que boa noticia  contamos com a tua participação.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

Dan disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro e mais uma queda na temperatura. 4,8ºC por agora.



A estação do Fil já vai com 3,6ºC  Ele está aos 700m não é ?





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANC3


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 11:05)

Bem vindo paricusa... essa informação foi preciosa e indica bem o que se começa a passar no Norte. O Dan tb já referiu a descida brusca de Bragança e... não tenho nenhum termómetro mas fui á rua agora e macacos me mordam se não está mais frio que quando saí de casa há duas horas! Pessoal começou o festival!  E não dou muito mais tempo para começar a cair neve no Marão e em Bragança!


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> A estação do Fil já vai com 3,6ºC  Ele está aos 700m não é ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que uns 760m. São quase mais 100 metros que aqui.

3,6ºC e à espera do próximo aguaceiro.


----------



## jpaulov (11 Jan 2008 às 11:11)

cá para mim, vamos "morrer na praia"!!...
antes tinhamos precipitação,não tinhamos temperatura, agora temos temperatura, vai faltar a precipitação!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2008 às 11:15)

ESTREMOZ: Vento e chuva moderada nos últimos 15 minutos; Temperatura começou a descer (baixou dos 11,5 ºC para os 10 ºC numa hora).





copyright © 2008 IM

*AVISO:* A A8 (Auto-Estrada do Oeste) está hoje cortada no sentido Norte/Sul junto a Torres Vedras devido a despiste de um veículo pesado que causou quatro feridos, disse à Lusa fonte da Brigada de Trânsito da GNR. O acidente, que envolveu também dois veículos ligeiros, ocorreu às 07h00 ao quilómetro 39,500 entre os nós de Torres Vedras Norte e Torres Vedras Sul da A8. 
"O veículo pesado, que transportava pedras de grande envergadura despistou-se causando a queda das pedras na via e dois veículos ligeiros que tentaram desviar-se acabaram por colidir", disse à Lusa fonte da BT. A mesma fonte disse que o acidente causou quatro feridos e adiantou que no local já estão os meios necessários para a remoção das pedras e dos veículos. 
A BT está a aconselhar os automobilistas a sair para a cidade de Torres Vedras e entrar na A8 no nó de Torres Vedras Sul.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 11:16)

Naevo, há muita precipitação prevista, não inventes.


----------



## jpaulov (11 Jan 2008 às 11:37)

Bgc disse:


> Naevo, há muita precipitação prevista, não inventes.



Há mt precipitação prevista?! 
...de facto não entendo mesmo nadinha disto!! lol





  IM


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 11:38)

Vamos ver...


----------



## jpaulov (11 Jan 2008 às 11:42)

Naevo disse:


> Há mt precipitação prevista?!
> ...de facto não entendo mesmo nadinha disto!! lol
> 
> não é com ironia!... é mesmo uma constatação!!


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 11:42)

boas por aki uma noite invernal com muito vento e chuva por agora caem aguaceiros, estão algumas abertas com o sol a espreitar e muito muito vento, a cota de neve deve andar ainda por volta dos 1300m agora so resta que haja precipitação durante a tarde


----------



## CidadeNeve (11 Jan 2008 às 11:46)

aqui pela covilhãa temperatura "só" desceu 2.2º numa hora. Lá pras 4 já passo na guarda e veremos. 

na covilha nao acredito que desça o suficiente e dado que vou à minha terra natal, que é mesmo junto ao mar, axo pouco provavel ver seja o k for este fds. mas a procissao ainda vai no adro. vai daí que não valem a pena angustias antecipatorias...


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 11:48)

o panorama esta assim podem seguir na webcam nestas alturas e que gostava de ter um anenometro pois esta com cada rajada de vento


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 11:57)

A temperatura esta a cair a pique a ja deus quase 2ºC em  5minutos

Mas ja tinha registado 13,1ºC

Hoje choveu durante a noite e manha

Ja registo *11,3ºC*


----------



## paricusa (11 Jan 2008 às 11:57)

Acabei de receber um mail de montalegre a confirmar a neve!
Ainda continua a cair...


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 12:03)

Na Serra de Nogueira também está a nevar, mas não me disseram a cota.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

Só quando o vento virar para NW é que se vai começar a assistir a uma descida das temperaturas a nivel nacional.

Aqui tá tudo na mesma pressão a subir 1019hpa o vento é que se encontra um pouco moderado céu com muita nuvem mas finas...13.8ºC.

Precepetição até domingo adeuuss


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (11 Jan 2008 às 12:32)

Olá Pessoal!
Esta é precipitação (chuva/neve) para hoje na peninsula, segundo o Snow Forecast.
Como gostariamos que fosse verdade!!!!!
Saudações Meteorológicas para todos


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2008 às 12:38)

Bgc disse:


> Na Serra de Nogueira também está a nevar, mas não me disseram a cota.



Eu só espero que não neve no Marão com muita intensidade senão ainda cortam o IP4, e o Expresso para Lisboa não passa


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 12:50)

Por aqui o vento é tão forte que já está quase tudo seco  céu pouco nublado já vejo bem o sol.


----------



## rogers (11 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

Aqui em paços de ferreira tá um sol que já não via desde o início de Janeiro!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 13:07)

Pessoal, eu ainda tenho esperança...
Neste momento:
4,4ºC (S.Tiago-Zona Oeste de Bragança)
3,5ºC  (Vale Churido-estação do Fil)
3,9ºC (Av. Sá Carneiro-centro da Cidade, segundo a nova estação de Bragança no wunderground)


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 13:11)

Há pouco, durante um aguaceiro, ainda me caiu um floco ou outro já muito derretido, no pára-brisas, mas isto foi na parte alta da cidade.

Por agora algum sol e 4,4ºC.


----------



## rogers (11 Jan 2008 às 13:27)

Alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida: Iremos ter inversão térmica logo a noite?


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 13:28)

Agua neve


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2008 às 13:29)

Na serra de Nogueira estava a nevar a partir de uma pintura que diz "Restaurante Dragão"...já é perto da cidade.
De manhã fui Izeda e no regresso apanhei queda de neve no IP4.
Deduzo que a cota neste momento deve estar nos 750m-800m.


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 13:34)

Por aqui ja caiu um Aguaceiro e neste momento ja registo a minima do dia com +13.4ºC (apesar de ser ainda muito alta)

durante a madrugada cheguei a registar +15.8ºC


----------



## *Marta* (11 Jan 2008 às 13:41)

Que rajada de vento aqui na Covilhã!!
Já estava a pensar que a janela ia voar, e fazer companhia às folhas de árvore... às telhas... aos tapetes e às peças de roupa dos estendais... aos ramos de ávore caídos na estrada... tudo praí em menos de 2 minutos!

PS - A neve prevista para a Guarda que espere mais 2 horas, para me dar tempo de lá chegar!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 13:46)

Fui agora ao alto do arranhadouro( a 6km de Bragança) e já neva. Logo coloco um pequeno filme..


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2008 às 13:49)

E em termos de precipitação...o que se espera?


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jan 2008 às 13:51)

TB quero  
Boa sorte pessoal do norte, fico contente por vocês, queremos ver essas imagens.
Por aqui a temp está nos 11.8ºC, o vento sopra moderado a forte. Quanto à chuva, desde as 8:30 registei 3 mm.
Vamos ver as surpresas para a tarde.


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2008 às 13:54)

Que desilusão. Como eu já estava mais ou menos à espera, a precipitação caiu quase toda antes de o frio se instalar. Recolhi 18 mm até ao momento neste episódio, agora em princípio tudo o que cair será em forma de aguaceiros... Neste momento há mais abertas que nuvens sobre Bragança, a temperatura é de 3,0ºC em minha casa e o vento é de NW com rajadas bastante fortes de até 50 km/h. Para norte vê-se neve em Montesinho.

Espero que noutras partes do país tenham mais sorte em relação à neve.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

Boas tardes, minima de 12,1ºC (09:22), choveu de noite e agora de manha, rendeu 3mm...
Por agora 13,2ºC (há pouco estava nos 12,6ºC), vento nos 15,8 km/h e wind chill nos 8,7ºC... humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1018 hPa

Ja vejo umas nuvens de chuva a vir do norte

Ele está aí


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

Vem aí mais um aguaceiro, vamos ver o que nos reserva.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 14:00)

Dan disse:


> Vem aí mais um aguaceiro, vamos ver o que nos reserva.



Vão ser os primeiros flocos sobre a cidade


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 14:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas tardes, minima de 12,1ºC (09:22), choveu de noite e agora de manha, rendeu 3mm...
> Por agora 13,2ºC (há pouco estava nos 12,6ºC), vento nos 15,8 km/h e wind chill nos 8,7ºC... humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1018 hPa
> 
> Ja vejo umas nuvens de chuva a vir do norte
> ...



sera que vai nevar em lisboa;...


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2008 às 14:06)

Céu com ar "ameaçador para Norte da Covilhã", com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade, já era para estar mais frio...


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 14:08)

Fil disse:


> Que desilusão. Como eu já estava mais ou menos à espera, a precipitação caiu quase toda antes de o frio se instalar. Recolhi 18 mm até ao momento neste episódio, agora em princípio tudo o que cair será em forma de aguaceiros... Neste momento há mais abertas que nuvens sobre Bragança, a temperatura é de 3,0ºC em minha casa e o vento é de NW com rajadas bastante fortes de até 50 km/h. Para norte vê-se neve em Montesinho.



A diferença em relação à ultima vez é que tens algumas nuvens a caminho, tens humidade baixa, ainda vais ver qualquer coisa, é só ela querer cair


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2008 às 14:10)

formiga disse:


> sera que vai nevar em lisboa;...



Por estes dias acho completamente impossivel...
Aliás, este fenómeno passou-nos completamente ao lado. Apenas o vento sopra muito forte, por de resto...

Bem-vindo Formiga.
És de Caneças, Caneças?


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 14:13)

há pouco fui a casa. Já tinha a mínima do dia com *12,1ºC* e a baixar. Daqui a pouco parto para Lisboa... Por aqui o céu já apresenta muitas abertas. Desde as 12 que caem alguns aguaceiros fracos... Vamos lá a ver se aí para cima há mais acção!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 14:14)

formiga disse:


> sera que vai nevar em lisboa;...



Bem-vindo formiga!!

Nos proximos dias não creio, mas lá para o fim do mês...
Talvez ainda seja um pouco cedo para termos previsões fidelinas, mas eu acredito que pode acontecer!!(mas só lá para o final do mês) Com o "aquecimento global" nunca se sabe... 

Por agora 13,1ºC, as nuvens taparam de novo o ceu...


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 14:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem-vindo formiga!!
> 
> Nos proximos dias não creio, mas lá para o fim do mês...
> Talvez ainda seja um pouco cedo para termos previsões fidelinas, mas eu acredito que pode acontecer!!(mas só lá para o final do mês) Com o "aquecimento global" nunca se sabe...
> ...



Domingo dia 27 de Janeiro! Está escrito nos astros!  Bem vindo formiga!


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 14:21)

Ta a cair granizo e a temperatura desceu dos 12,0ºC po's 10,5ºC


----------



## Andrev (11 Jan 2008 às 14:23)

*Neve*

Boas...
Sou das Caldas da Rainha e tava numa de ir hoje as 6h da matina pa Covilha para depois ir curtir pa neve,mas disseram-me que nao havia neve e nao fui.
Hoje mal acordo dizem-me que ta a nevar :O 
Está a nevar ou nem por isso ? E que assim ainda ia hoje passar o fim de semana na neve xD

Abraços []


----------



## *Marta* (11 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

Na Covilhã? Não. Esta cidade não vê neve há bastante tempo...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Neve*



Andrev disse:


> Boas...
> Sou das Caldas da Rainha e tava numa de ir hoje as 6h da matina pa Covilha para depois ir curtir pa neve,mas disseram-me que nao havia neve e nao fui.
> Hoje mal acordo dizem-me que ta a nevar :O
> Está a nevar ou nem por isso ? E que assim ainda ia hoje passar o fim de semana na neve xD
> ...




Bem vindo Andrev!

Pelos sites de informação quase a tempo real (+- 13:00), não está a nevar na Covilhã... mas ainda bem para ti porque assim não ficas tão frustrado!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 14:35)

vitamos disse:


> Domingo dia 27 de Janeiro! Está escrito nos astros!  Bem vindo formiga!



Era bom que nevasse a um domingo pois assim podia estar atento ás evoluções do tempo em directo... mas se fosse durante a semana tambem não me importava... caìa um nevão, fechavam a escola e ia para casa com um grande sentimento de felicidade!!

Se nevar a um domingo começo a acreditar em poderes cósmicos...

12,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 14:39)

Depois da queda de granizo a temperatura nao parou de descer *8,7ºC* minima do dia...


----------



## ppereira (11 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

27 de janeiro  também acredito

Marta como está o tempo na Guarda chuva, neve ou céu limpo

parto daqui a uma hora


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 14:47)

É com frio e céu pouco nublado que vos deixo por agora... a caminho de Lisboa. Logo espero que tenham boas notícias... vamos lá a ver se há surpresas até ao fim do dia.

Inté mais logo!


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

*Marta* disse:


> Na Covilhã? Não. Esta cidade não vê neve há bastante tempo...



atenção ao português  não ve um nevão desde 2003 e um grande nevão desde 1997 mas neve tem caído todos os anos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jan 2008 às 14:50)

Boas! Alguem me sabe dizer se em Braga caíu granizo? E perto de Braga, Sameiro, Bom Jesus, Falperra, Serra do Carvalho? Alguma Neve ou neve misturada com chuva?


----------



## *Marta* (11 Jan 2008 às 14:53)

Tens toda a razão, Spiritmind! 
Mas... do alto dos meus 23 anos... 1997 é muito tempo!


----------



## fontes79 (11 Jan 2008 às 14:54)

Boas pessoal.
E na regiao Geres/Larouco? alguma neve?  Alguem de perto?
Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 14:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Tens toda a razão, Spiritmind!
> Mas... do alto dos meus 23 anos... 1997 é muito tempo!



pode ser que o mês de Fevereiro traga surpresas


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2008 às 15:06)

A estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida está encerrada ao trânsito, por causa da queda de neve e do forte vento,


----------



## paricusa (11 Jan 2008 às 15:06)

Bem, para quem quiser ver neve, aqui estão uns links, neve em montalegre hoje as 14h... aproveitem e visitem a feira do fumeiro, juntem o util ao agradavel !

http://barrosodigital.blogspot.com/

http://bp2.blogger.com/_fQolr2CpyoA/R4eA3vjHJ-I/AAAAAAAACm0/ZuPHXbDfoWA/s1600-h/IMG_2309.jpg


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2008 às 15:08)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui vai granizando.
Quanto à Serra da estrela nevou e a estrada está curtada.


----------



## Zoelae (11 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

Bom eu penso que se houver precipitação, vamos ter neve acima dos 600/700m no norte do país, parece haver muito frio em altitude, serras da Galiza registam neste momento -5ºC a 1700m.

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2008 às 15:32)

A estação do Fil está com 2.7 °C, 75% humidade e 0.3mm/h, pelo menos uns flocos deve estar a ver.
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANC3


----------



## Andrev (11 Jan 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Neve*



Gilmet disse:


> Bem vindo Andrev!
> 
> Pelos sites de informação quase a tempo real (+- 13:00), não está a nevar na Covilhã... mas ainda bem para ti porque assim não ficas tão frustrado!!




Lol,tive a ver auqi no site do Instituro de Meteorologia que em Penhas Douradas que ia nevar :X Ou entao sou eu que nao percebo nada disto,que e o mais xD LOL
Ir pa Covilha tambem posso ir mais pra cima,desde que haja neve :P

Abraço,e obrigadao


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 15:39)

De nada!!

Por falar nisso até já há estradas cortadas pela neve

Por aqui o ceu esta muito nublado *mas com sol, e estou a igualar a minima do dia com 12,1ºC*


----------



## Zoelae (11 Jan 2008 às 15:40)

Fazendo uma consulta à extensa rede de estações da Galiza, aponto para -3ºC a 850hPa no norte de Portugal.


----------



## Andrev (11 Jan 2008 às 15:50)

jonaslor disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Por aqui vai granizando.
> Quanto à Serra da estrela nevou e a estrada está curtada.



Onde viste isso,das estradas cortadas na Serra ? 
Quero neve :P lol

Abraço []


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 15:58)

*Re: Neve*



Andrev disse:


> Lol,tive a ver auqi no site do Instituro de Meteorologia que em Penhas Douradas que ia nevar :X Ou entao sou eu que nao percebo nada disto,que e o mais xD LOL
> Ir pa Covilha tambem posso ir mais pra cima,desde que haja neve :P
> 
> Abraço,e obrigadao



boas amigo podes confirmar no meu site que é em tempo real que não esta a nervar na covilhã  abraço 
as estradas da serra é que estão cortadas

mas isto ainda pode dar alguma coisa o gfs meteu mais precipitação nesta saida para a tarde


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jan 2008 às 16:42)

Boas,



Por estes lados, temperatura nos 12,4ºC às 16.00h...agora (16.30h) estou com 11,7ºC.  



3mm de   pela hora do almoço e vai limpando desde aí


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 16:45)

Por aqui lá se foi a mínima de 12,1ºC... por agora *11,1ºC* e vento com rajadas nos 15,1 km/h e wind chill nos 7,2ºC


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2008 às 16:48)

Andrev disse:


> Onde viste isso,das estradas cortadas na Serra ?
> Quero neve :P lol
> 
> Abraço []



A estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida está cortada. Digo isso porque vi num painel perto da minha terra mais propriamente na Portela do Aarão, pois existe uma estrada que liga esta zona à Lagoa Comprida, chamada Estrada de S. Bento
Esta estrada de S. Bento é um troço recente com sinais luminosos, escapatórias, etc, inaugurada em outubro de 2006. Por isso é que afirmei que estava coratda pois o sensor do painel estava a vermelho que indica "estrada fechada".


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 16:49)

Por cá já vou a bater  minima do dia também.

*Agora 12,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2008 às 16:50)

Aqui também está a descer a um bom ritmo!
12,1ºC e é a minima do dia...
Ainda assim de manhã tive uma máxima de 15,2ºC.

O vento mantem-se moderado de NW, e o céu pouco nublado.
A chuva por aqui foi um verdadeiro fiasco. Apenas 3mm...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 17:05)

Ok, está a descer a um ritmo muito bom... *10,9ºC*

As condições estão perfeitas, (isto por aqui costuma acontecer) as nuvens juntam-se na região Sintra-Cascais, que é onde o sol se põe... só que elas estão a mover-se e segundo os meus cálculos, quando o sol se puser, o ceu vai ficar quase limpo (o que vai facilitar a descida das temperaturas...)

HOJE:
MINIMA: 10,9 (actual)
MÀXIMA: 14,2ºC (de manhã)


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 17:11)

Gilmet disse:


> Ok, está a descer a um ritmo muito bom... *10,9ºC*
> 
> As condições estão perfeitas, (isto por aqui costuma acontecer) as nuvens juntam-se na região Sintra-Cascais, que é onde o sol se põe... só que elas estão a mover-se e segundo os meus cálculos, quando o sol se puser, o ceu vai ficar quase limpo (o que vai facilitar a descida das temperaturas...)
> 
> ...



ok na amadora as17h estao 8,2º.promete


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

formiga disse:


> ok na amadora as17h estao 8,2º.promete



8,2ºC ??

Na estação da Amadora no:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA1

Ainda marca 11,4ºC.

Aqui 11,2ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 17:24)

formiga disse:


> ok na amadora as17h estao *8,2º*.promete



De onde tiraste essa temperatura??
Por aqui ainda vai nos 10,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2008 às 17:45)

Aqui sigo com 11,2ºC

Desde a madrugada de dia 5 que o termometro por cá não baixa dos 10ºC

Mas esta noite vamos ter 

nota: em jan/2007 o termometro aqui nunca passou dos 9,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 17:55)

O sol pôs-se ás 17:31 (segundo a minha estação)...
Por agora *9,8ºC*, vento a 2,8 km/h, humidade nos 70%,e presão nos 1021 hPa...

Amanhã as minimas vão ser jeitosas


----------



## MeteoLitos65 (11 Jan 2008 às 17:57)

URGENTE!
Preciso de saber como está o Alto de Espinho( Marão).
Muchas gracias


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2008 às 18:04)

MeteoLitos65 disse:


> URGENTE!
> Preciso de saber como está o Alto de Espinho( Marão).
> Muchas gracias



Bem, se em Vila Real às 16h estavam 4,8ºC, eu diria que a 1415m de altitude quase de certeza que há neve!

Aqui 10,6ºC agora...


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 18:04)

Na serra da Nogueira a neve acumulou aos 1000 metros, mas não nevou muito. Provavelmente a maior parte da precipitação caiu no estado líquido.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

Aqui na cidade ainda se viram flocos nos últimos aguaceiros, mas foram só alguns minutos.

Extremos do dia: 2,7ºC / 9,0ºC

Por agora: Algumas nuvens e 2,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 18:30)

DOIS DIGITOSSSS ALELUIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Estou com 9.9ºC  pressão nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 18:33)

Como estamos de precipitação para as próximas horas?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 18:34)

Bgc nespes agora só arzinho gelado...só se houver alguma bombardeiro perdido.

---------------------------

Ops 9.2ºC caiu 0.8ºC.

Em 5 minutos hehe isto sim chamo clima


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 18:35)

Pois aqui há pouco caíu um aguaceirozito, que fez baixar a temperatura... *8,9ºC*, tambem a minima do dia


----------



## Mago (11 Jan 2008 às 18:43)

Ola
Por aqui o frio já se faz sentir
Estão apenas 2,6ºC 
1019hpa


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 18:58)

so aqui e que anda nos 3 digitos

+10.2ºC!!! o que é isto?????

venha Frio a serio e nao estas amostras


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

squidward disse:


> so aqui e que anda nos 3 digitos
> 
> +10.2ºC!!! o que é isto?????
> 
> venha Frio a serio e nao estas amostras



Não te preocupes que o frio chega ai pressionado pela altinha da pressão


----------



## rufer (11 Jan 2008 às 19:00)

Concordo squidward.
10.1ºC aqui.
Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## rufer (11 Jan 2008 às 19:03)

Já agora, alguém sabe a dança da chuva?
dava jeito.


----------



## martinus (11 Jan 2008 às 19:08)

Em Braga está a chover, com uma temperatura a rondar os 7 C. (WheaterUnderground), aí para o Minho Serrano deve estar uma maravilha.


----------



## jpaulov (11 Jan 2008 às 19:12)

ai se o meu palpite do euromilhões fosse igual....

agora estou com 3,5ºC e a pressão a subir (1021hPa)
alguem viu por aí a chuva?!


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

Boas!

Já estou em Lisboa. Por aqui muito frio e céu com algumas nuvens... Eu diria que este evento até agora tem sido um "semi fiasco". Vamos ver o que ainda pode acontecer... Pelo menos frio com fartura vai haver!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

Por aqui *8,4ºC* (a descer)


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 19:41)

Ja tenho *7,4ºC* minima do dia


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 19:57)

Boas por Bragança neste momento 1,9ºC. 
O dia ficou marcado por 5 minutos de neve um pouco depois das 15h.


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jan 2008 às 19:57)

boas

bem depois de ver toda esta discussão, sobre cotas de neve, temperaturas para nevar, em que altitude,  etc...

deixo aqui estes mapas com dados de Janeiro de  2006, dia em que a neve caiu na cota 0 e bem, ainda tenho em mente as belas imagens da praia da figueira da foz 









atenção o nevão foi de dia por volta das 13h e estas imagens são às 0 horas

quem quer neve ou vê mapas assim ou vai até aos 1300m ou reza para dar a 900, 700 eeeee

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 20:01)

Por aqui a temperatura já está a acompanhar a excitação da pressão e tambem já está a subir estou com 8.8ºC e 1023hpa.

Venha o Verão para termos chuva como deve ser  valem mais os futuros Verões que este Inverno de cáca.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2008 às 20:42)

aproveitem bem este fim de semana porque pelo que vejo nos modelos e que o verão vai começar mais cedo -.-´  12 graus a 850hpa tamos condenados quanto a cotas baixas...
faz um ano que estavamos debaixo de uma massa de ar polar foi durante uma semana! as maximas nao ultrupassaram os 7 graus k saudades desse tempo...
alguem tem registos?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 20:43)

Boa noite a todos !
Depois de já ter tido *7,8 ºC*, eis que se registam *9,4 ºC*.
Parece que ainda não veio frio a sério.
Pode ser que a mínima de amanhã seja de uns *6 ºC*.


----------



## Andrev (11 Jan 2008 às 20:50)

Alguem me sabe dizer quando e que a Estrada para a Torre na Serra abre ? Ou se chega abrir ate amanha ! 

Abraço []


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

Aqui por Melgaço pela minha estação a noite foi algo revolta, registei uma rajada de 62 km/h  e 27mm de precipitação...

Neste momento estão 7.2ºC, quanto à neve ainda não tenho informações sobre a quantidade e altitude a que acumulou aqui pelo extremo NW...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui já desceu aos *7,8ºC*, mas agora está a subir, já tenho 8,4ºC...
vento a 00, humidade a descer: 78% e pressão nos 1023 hPa

A minha estação indica sol


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 21:01)

Corrijo, afinal a neve caiu e acumulou a partir dos 800metros  
Amanhã é dia de ir à serra


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:04)

Minho disse:


> Corrijo, afinal a neve caiu e acumulou a partir dos 800metros
> Amanhã é dia de ir à serra



Ao menos viva as serras 

Por aqui voltou a descer 8.4ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

Pelos Algarves tivemos um aguaceiro por volta do almoço (quem nem foi geral) e uma tarde descansada... Temperaturas normais para o mês de Janeiro. Nem o frio (e practicamente) nem a chuva passaram por aqui.

No passa nada...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

Bem, *GRANDE* queda de temperatura... Já vou com *7,3ºC*


----------



## Snow (11 Jan 2008 às 21:22)

Olá a todos!

Muito se falou aqui no forum de cotas de neve, mas não chega olhar para o ceu e esperar que venha neve ou chuva, temos que ir analisando as situações, e observando os modelos. 

Este episódio irá ficar apenas marcado por neve nas terras altas acima dos 800, 900m.

Era bom cair neve em todo o território, não podemos é criar falsas expectativas.

os modelos não indicam a iso 0 a 850hpa para a madrugada de segunda feira, porque se isso se verificasse, então poderiamos ter a cota de neve em mais baixa.

Abraços meteo


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2008 às 21:25)

Agreste disse:


> Pelos Algarves tivemos um aguaceiro por volta do almoço (quem nem foi geral) e uma tarde descansada... Temperaturas normais para o mês de Janeiro. Nem o frio (e practicamente) nem a chuva passaram por aqui.
> 
> No passa nada...



Aqui passou o aguaceiro que passou pelo Agreste, registei 2 mm e nada de frio sigo com uns 11.6ºC e uma máxima de 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 21:27)

Siga a montanha russa estou com 7.7ºC


----------



## *Marta* (11 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

http://www.slide.com/r/QNhPLmQzuT-ABAiG5OPRQaUqov_sILjG?cy=ok&view=large

Aqui podem ver algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela, hoje à tarde. Retirei-as do Blog http://mafiadacova.blogspot.com


----------



## squidward (11 Jan 2008 às 21:42)

Por aqui sigo com +8.9ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jan 2008 às 21:52)

*Marta* disse:


> http://www.slide.com/r/QNhPLmQzuT-ABAiG5OPRQaUqov_sILjG?cy=ok&view=large
> 
> Aqui podem ver algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela, hoje à tarde. Retirei-as do Blog http://mafiadacova.blogspot.com



boas

bonitas fotos  

já agora também gostei do slide pagina onde se pode ver estas fotos.

e da primeira historia contada no blog onde foste buscar as fotos

abraços


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2008 às 21:55)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> bonitas fotos
> 
> ...



é do  blog cá da cova (covilha)  o site e o slide basta abrir conta la...

http://www.slide.com/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Jan 2008 às 22:00)

V.R.S.A

Bem depois da chuva da hora de almoço e chuviscos ate por volta das 16h á apenas a registar uma max: 18.0Cº que depois abaixou com a passagem da chuva para 15.9Cº

Neste momento noite fresca mas nada de frio com:12.8Cº e o ceu limpo!!

Vento nem senti-lo!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

*Marta* disse:


> http://www.slide.com/r/QNhPLmQzuT-ABAiG5OPRQaUqov_sILjG?cy=ok&view=large
> 
> Aqui podem ver algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela, hoje à tarde. Retirei-as do Blog http://mafiadacova.blogspot.com



Boas fotos...já pus aquela que mostra o painel de estrada cortada pela neve como fundo do meu ambiente de trabalho...

E a temperatura continua a sua *GRANDE *descida... ja vai em *6,8ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jan 2008 às 22:12)

]ToRnAdO[;55389 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> 
> 
> Neste momento noite fresca mas nada de frio com:12.8Cº e o ceu limpo!!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2008 às 22:29)

*6,4ºC* ai as minimas de amanha...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 22:36)

Estou com *5,7 ºC* !


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

As temperaturas de agora podem-se considerar mínimas  eu tenho sempre essa duvida eu não costumo considerar apenas considero a mínima da madrugada seja ela qual for...

Estou com 7.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Há pouco, durante um aguaceiro, ainda me caiu um floco ou outro já muito derretido, no pára-brisas, mas isto foi na parte alta da cidade.
> 
> Por agora algum sol e 4,4ºC.



Eu tamvem tive a oportunidade de ver flocos no meio da chuva, perto da estação, a essa hora.
Agora já tou em Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 23:01)

Olha estou com 6.6ºC cada vez que olho para o termometros apanho com cada choque


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:03)

Gilmet disse:


> O sol pôs-se ás 17:31 (segundo a minha estação)...
> Por agora *9,8ºC*, vento a 2,8 km/h, humidade nos 70%,e presão nos 1021 hPa...
> 
> Amanhã as minimas vão ser jeitosas



pelos meus lados estao 5,5ºc sao 23:04h


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 23:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> As temperaturas de agora podem-se considerar mínimas  eu tenho sempre essa duvida eu não costumo considerar apenas considero a mínima da madrugada seja ela qual for...
> 
> Estou com 7.0ºC.




De modo algum.. a mínima do dia é sempre a mínima seja qual for a hora do dia...


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:21)

ola a todos,por aqui estao 5,5ºc sao 23:20h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

Minho disse:


> De modo algum.. a mínima do dia é sempre a mínima seja qual for a hora do dia...



Precisamente, não há dúvida alguma !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

formiga disse:


> ola a todos,por aqui estao 5,5ºc sao 23:20h



Caneças, perto de Odivelas ?


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2008 às 23:24)

Com as mínimas a descer tanto era tão giro entrar alguma nebulosidade... olhando para a imagem de satélite há uns vestígios... mas nada que permita sequer sonhar


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2008 às 23:27)

Por aqui deu um grande aguaceiro com 7,5ºC

Quando e para dar um aguaceiro a temperatura sobe a pique depois estagna e volta a descer muito lentamente
Ate ao momento a minima registada e de *6,4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2008 às 23:28)

parece q ha festa  rija nas serras do minho...
quero ver fotos no alto da serra da estrela estao -9 graus! kaaa gelo


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

sera que vai nevar pelos nossos lados???


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 23:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> parece q ha festa  rija nas serras do minho...
> quero ver fotos no alto da serra da estrela estao -9 graus! kaaa gelo



-9ºC  isso já quase explode com o recorde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

formiga disse:


> sera que vai nevar pelos nossos lados???



A localidade de Caneças fica perto de Odivelas ou é outra localidade chamada «Caneças» ?


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 23:33)

Belo aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

correcto, ao pe de casal de cambra.


----------



## Bgc (11 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

-9ºC? de onde veio essa informação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

formiga disse:


> correcto, ao pe de casal de cambra.



Tens uma estação meteorológica ou um termómetro ?
É que se realmente tens uma estação meteorológica deve estar bem localizada, para apanhar tanto frio e registar essa temperatura.
De qualquer forma, acredito bastante nesse valor, aqui também estava bastante próximo dos *5,5 ºC*.


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:39)

ja estamos nos 5,1ºc


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 23:45)

tenho uma estaçao mas tambem vivo no alto de caneças que nao tem muita habitaçao, aqui  faz frio a seria


----------



## jpaulov (11 Jan 2008 às 23:47)

Bgc disse:


> Belo aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo



em Bragança?! em que zona?! 

agora mesmo: 3,4ºC e 1023hPa


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jan 2008 às 23:55)

Bgc disse:


> Belo aguaceiro de neve agora mesmo



Ainda devem cair alguns (poucos) flocos desta nuvem que neste momento está sobre a cidade...
3,1ºC
1023hPA
Este dia rendeu 20mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 23:56)

Sa sa sa sa saladaaaa  não sobra é nada para nós...o ar polar bem que podia empurrar mais as depressões para sul.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 00:00)

Um pequeno aguaceiro neste momento
3,2ºC e 88hr


----------



## Bastien (12 Jan 2008 às 00:05)

Boa noite a todos,
É a primeira vez que participo no forum, o qual descobri recentemente.
Sempre gostei de acompanhar tudo o que seja relacionado com a meteorologia, pelo que me registei neste espaço, que acho bastante interessante.
Devo dizer que neste momento, e no que respeita a temperaturas registo 3,6º C.


----------



## jpaulov (12 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

Brigantia disse:


> Um pequeno aguaceiro neste momento
> 3,2ºC e 88hr



lol
aqui na mãe d'água está sequinho...sequinho 

3,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

Bastien disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> É a primeira vez que participo no forum, o qual descobri recentemente.
> Sempre gostei de acompanhar tudo o que seja relacionado com a meteorologia, pelo que me registei neste espaço, que acho bastante interessante.
> Devo dizer que neste momento, e no que respeita a temperaturas registo 3,6º C.



Muito bem vindo Bastien  contamos com a tua participação


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

cruzamento de nogueira


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 00:17)

Ainda devemos ter mais alguma (pouca) precipitação...





A cota de neve parece que está a subir um pouco.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

Não me parece que venha algo de significativo. *Brigantia*, que esperas para Domingo?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 00:26)

Pessoal até aqui na costa sul de São Miguel hoje está frio. Acho que se continuar a baixar hj bato a minima.

Neste momento vou com 10,7ºC

Aqui ainda são 23h26


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 00:30)

Bgc disse:


> Não me parece que venha algo de significativo. *Brigantia*, que esperas para Domingo?




Eu não percebo muito disto mas sinceramente acho não irá acontecer dada de significativo por Bragança. 
Mas como em meteorologia tudo pode mudar rápidamente e penso que a entrada será na madrugada de domingo com algum frio instalado...


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

é isso, vamos aguardar


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

Bastien disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> É a primeira vez que participo no forum, o qual descobri recentemente.
> Sempre gostei de acompanhar tudo o que seja relacionado com a meteorologia, pelo que me registei neste espaço, que acho bastante interessante.
> Devo dizer que neste momento, e no que respeita a temperaturas registo 3,6º C.



Bem vindo Bastien!

Falar da Povoa da Galega é falar da Isidoro Duarte esse ícone rodoviário à beira da extinção... mas que terá um museu sem dúvida invejável!

Passava tantas vezes na Póvoa da Galega quando morei (por 9 meses) em Dois Portos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2008 às 00:35)

V.R.S.A

Ceu limpo... 10.1ºC

Vento inesistente...

Ora bem,

Eu estou esperançado...

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080111_12_042.gif

0ºC quase á cota minima na zona do sotavento...

e pelos modelos MM5 havera precipitaçao ate ás nove onde a ECM conta com 1Cº na mesma zona

Assim continue os modelos e que aumentem o frio nesta minha serra que mereço de ver um pouco de branco nem que me tenha de levantar-me as 6h da matina..


----------



## rogers (12 Jan 2008 às 00:36)

Alguém tem o relatório sobre as temperaturas a 850hpa e a 500hpa? 


Agradecido


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2008 às 00:37)

Despeço-me com *5,1 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 00:39)

Já que aqui se falou no domingo fica o ponto da situação eu no domingo estou a gostar bastante do desenvolvimento que a depressão está a levar  já não ligo aos modelos...penso que iremos ter uma percepitação a nivel nacional considerável.





Ainda se está a organizar.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 00:40)

Deus te ouça!!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 00:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já que aqui se falou no domingo fica o ponto da situação eu no domingo estou a gostar bastante do desenvolvimento que a depressão está a levar  já não ligo aos modelos...penso que iremos ter uma percepitação a nivel nacional considerável.



Parece muito interessante pelo menos ao nível da precipitação... Quanto a  neve a cotas baixas acho impossível e a médias muito difícil... Bem, menos mau, venha chuvinha e umas trovoadas!

Até amanhã meteoloucos!


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 00:41)

tambem taremos muito ou pouco frio para domingo?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 00:44)

formiga disse:


> tambem taremos muito ou pouco frio para domingo?



Só mesmo a nivel das máximas é que se poderá sentir alguma diferença mas nada de especial  as mínimas vão-se manter baixas.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 00:49)

Aqui ficam uns segundos de filme da altura em que começava a nevar no alto do arranhadouro a 6/7Km da cidade.

Registos das 13:25 (O intrevalo do trabalho para almoço ainda deu para isto)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2008 às 00:51)

Excelente...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 00:52)

Mesmo lindo Brigantia tenho umas saudades de ver esse cenário...é uma sensação do caraças 

Por aqui céu limpo estou com 5.9ºC a pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

Bgc disse:


> -9ºC? de onde veio essa informação?



do free meteo clikas es montanhas e aparece as montanhas de portugal e as respectivas temperaturas


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2008 às 02:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pessoal até aqui na costa sul de São Miguel hoje está frio. Acho que se continuar a baixar hj bato a minima.
> 
> Neste momento vou com 10,7ºC
> 
> Aqui ainda são 23h26



Então malta! Não reparam na temperatura que o Miguel está a relatar 10,7ºC em São Miguel


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2008 às 05:47)

Já é uma temperatura bonita para a Lagoa.
De qualquer forma, estou com *3,6 ºC*.


----------



## jPdF (12 Jan 2008 às 08:35)

Em Coimbra a mínima foi de 5.6ºC
Agora sigo com 6.0ºC e céu com muitas nuvens!!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2008 às 09:21)

Domingo, 13 de Janeiro de 2008  

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Chuva, por vezes moderada a forte durante a manhã e a tarde,
estendendo-se gradualmente de norte para sul e do Litoral para
o Interior, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir do fim
da tarde, e que poderão ser moderados nas regiões a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e do Centro acima dos
800 metros a partir da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no Litoral a norte do Cabo
Carvoeiro a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30km/h) de sul, soprando temporariamente
moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h), com rajadas até 80km/h, no Litoral
Oeste até ao fim da tarde, rodando para oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h),
de sudoeste, com rajadas até 100 km/h, rodando para oeste a partir
do meio da tarde e enfraquecendo para moderado a forte (30 a 45km/h).
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Sul e do Litoral
Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 09:31)

Odivelas, a minima foi de 6,0ºC  e é a minima do ano!
Por agora 9,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 10:08)

Bom dia, ontem vi que as temperaturas estavam a descer bastante por isso hoje pus o despertador para as 8:00...fiz bem... esta noite juntou-se o util ao agradável... ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, temperatura baixa, humidade alta e sem vento... Quando olhe para a estação marcava *3,8ºC*, que tambem era a minima do dia... e 90% de humidade
Levantei-me num ápice, e fui´á rua tirar fotografias á geada, que ainda foi jeitosa... Aqui estão algumas fotos:


























Por agora a temperatura sobe a olhos vistos... ja vou com 9,4ºC, humidade a 84% e pressão nos 1027 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 10:15)

Boas fotos Gilmet...

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Uma rica mínima de *4.0ºC *  agora estou com 8.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## jpaulov (12 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

esta última fotografia está espectacular! Parabéns!


4,4ºC
1027hPa


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2008 às 10:23)

Tambem tive a minima do ano mas nada comparada com algumas registadas... Minima de *5,1ºC*
Ainda registo *8,4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 10:53)

os modelos não encaixam esta situação e já estamos a menos de 24 horas...vai haver ou muita desilusão ou muita surpresa.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 10:54)

Só para dizer que a temperatura está a subir MUITO... 12,1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2008 às 10:59)

Bons dias...

Parece que irá ser durante esta madrugada...para todo o interior  

Segundo a temp_2m da ECM

00H:

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080112_00_024.gif

03H:

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080112_00_027.gif

06H:

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080112_00_030.gif

09H:

http://www.meteo.pt/resou...41003_20080112_00_033.gif 

E nuvens totais que poderao dar aguaceiros...

00h ate 06h

http://ulla.meteogalicia..../arps_00Z/hoxeg/cft30.gif



Vou para a Serra do Caldeirão mais a Este possivel e se for possivel para o Pico mais Alto da zona 547m (Alcaria do Cume)

Ja agora uma foto da Alcaria do Cume em 2006:

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8671/24ng0.jpg

http://fotos.sapo.pt/quicas/pic/00027sq6/s240x240

Espero não trazer uma imagem destas mas algo semelhante... 

Vamos rezar todos...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 11:28)

Eu neste momento preferia freezing rain que neve...mas é mais fácil neve


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 12:00)

Bom dia! 

Surpresa ao acordar com a previsão do IM! 800 metros para Domingo. Para mim não há exactidão nisto. Ou cortamos os pulsos mais uma vez, ou abrimos a boca de espanto no Domingo! 
Mas obrigado IM por esta injecção de fé... estávamos a precisar


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 12:05)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Surpresa ao acordar com a previsão do IM! 800 metros para Domingo. Para mim não há exactidão nisto. Ou cortamos os pulsos mais uma vez, ou abrimos a boca de espanto no Domingo!
> Mas obrigado IM por esta injecção de fé... estávamos a precisar



Isto começa a ficar muito interessante para amanhã...

O CliM@UA da Universidade de Aveiro prevê que a precipitação digna de registo comece por volta das 10/11H, altura em que segundo eles a temperatura na cidade de Bragança ainda deve rondar os 2/2,5ºC com uma humidade relativa nos 80%...
Afinal podemos ter uma situação mais interessante do que inicialmente previamos



Neste momento 7,7ºC, 67hr e 1027hPA.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 12:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia, ontem vi que as temperaturas estavam a descer bastante por isso hoje pus o despertador para as 8:00...fiz bem... esta noite juntou-se o util ao agradável... ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, temperatura baixa, humidade alta e sem vento... Quando olhe para a estação marcava *3,8ºC*, que tambem era a minima do dia... e 90% de humidade
> Levantei-me num ápice, e fui´á rua tirar fotografias á geada, que ainda foi jeitosa... Aqui estão algumas fotos:
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 12:17)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas fotos



Sem dúvida, então essa foto é linda! Aqui nos arredores de Lisboa não é normal. Noto qq coisa (a castanho) no meio da foto... não percebo se é parte da planta ou se é um ser vivo congelado


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2008 às 12:18)

Aqui a minima foi de *4,5ºC* 

Agora ja vai na casa dos 15ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 12:58)

Por aqui o cenário é este


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 13:13)

vitamos disse:


> Sem dúvida, então essa foto é linda! Aqui nos arredores de Lisboa não é normal. Noto qq coisa (a castanho) no meio da foto... não percebo se é parte da planta ou se é um ser vivo congelado




 Na verdade era mesmo um pobre insecto "petrificado"

Por agora 14,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 13:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui o cenário é este



Boa foto

Daqui consigo ver praticamente todas essas nuvens, embora um pouco diferentes

14,1ºC


----------



## CMSAFF (12 Jan 2008 às 13:31)

]ToRnAdO[;55469 disse:
			
		

> Vou para a Serra do Caldeirão mais a Este possivel e se for possivel para o Pico mais Alto da zona 547m (Alcaria do Cume)
> 
> Ja agora uma foto da Alcaria do Cume em 2006:
> 
> ...



Creio que a cota de Alcaria do Cume são 525 Mts.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

FENÓMENOS CON NIVEL DE ALERTA AMARILLO EN ZAMORA
15:40 HORA OFICIAL DEL 12/01/2008

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 5 cm.
Zamora (Sanabria).
01:00 del 13/01/2008 a 18:00 del 13/01/2008 hora oficial.

*Fenómeno(2) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 3 cm.
Zamora (Meseta).
01:00 del 13/01/2008 a 15:00 del 13/01/2008 hora oficial.*
Fenómeno(3) - Vientos.
                            Rachas máximas: 80 km/h.
Zamora (Sanabria).
03:00 del 13/01/2008 a 18:00 del 13/01/2008 hora oficial.


----------



## *Marta* (12 Jan 2008 às 14:59)

É desta que eu vou acordar cedo ao Domingo!! 
Na Guarda o céu está assim... nublado..






E às vezes com algumas abertas...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 15:03)

Muito boas fotos Marta 

Por aqui pressão em ritmo de descida 1024hpa o vento está fraco...estou com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2008 às 15:14)

CMSAFF disse:


> Creio que a cota de Alcaria do Cume são 525 Mts.



547m o pico,

525m a aldeia..

Bem por aki um dia cheio de sol... e uma temp: 13.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

Boas fotos  *Marta* 

Por aqui acho que já atingi a máxima de hoje: 14,5ºC (13:50)

Por agora 13,4ºC, vento a 3,2 km/h (já esteve a 7,2 km/h), humidade a 56%, e pressão a 1023 hPa

HOJE:
MÌNIMA: 3,8ºC
MÀXIMA: 14,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

]ToRnAdO[;55505 disse:
			
		

> 547m o pico,
> 
> 525m a aldeia..
> 
> Bem por aki um dia cheio de sol... e uma temp: 13.1ºC



Não será 585m ?  A alcaria em Tavira creio que é mais alta que o malhão em Almodôvar... mesmo assim não te vai servir de muito ires pra lá. Só vai haver chuva e nem será muita. Com esta temperatura nem na fóia.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 16:19)

Ponto da situação...não estou a gostar lá muito de ver o que vejo para variar a França o Reino Unido ficam com tudo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 16:41)

As nuvens foram embora e o sol apareceu em força há pouco... afinal a máxima é de 15,0ºC


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

boa tarde pessoal.ate no iraque ja neva, ao fim de 100 anos


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

em prencipio vai haver grandes alteraçoes por aqui a partir das 22horas


----------



## Weatherman (12 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

ja viram os alertas do IM parece que afinal a cota dos 800 metros é uma miragem pois eles ja subiram para os 1000 metros e só no distrito da Guarda.
bem ao menos que neve na Guarda


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 17:17)

Boas pessoal, ja tenho acompanhado o vosso site a algum tempo e resolve registar-me. espero ser mais um pa esta grande comunidade.

Gostaria de levantar uma questao:
a quem podemos reclamar sobre as previsoes do Instituto de meteorologia?
è que ontem no site deles havia uma nuvem com neve para a guarda...e eu estive la e não vi nada...afinal é um mau serviço que mos prestam...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 17:18)

formiga disse:


> boa tarde pessoal.ate no iraque ja neva, ao fim de 100 anos



Pois é algo sestá a passar no clima mundial no que toca a frio 



formiga disse:


> em prencipio vai haver grandes alteraçoes por aqui a partir das 22horas



Podes crer que por aqui tambem vão haver alterações...aliás o país excepto Santarém e Évora estão em alerta amarelo...a festa já não tarda muito a começar pelo menos no que toca ao vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 17:20)

Gongas disse:


> Boas pessoal, ja tenho acompanhado o vosso site a algum tempo e resolve registar-me. espero ser mais um pa esta grande comunidade.
> 
> Gostaria de levantar uma questao:
> a quem podemos reclamar sobre as previsoes do Instituto de meteorologia?
> è que ontem no site deles havia uma nuvem com neve para a guarda...e eu estive la e não vi nada...afinal é um mau serviço que mos prestam...



Muito bem vindo Gongas 

Podes tentar escrever ao proprio IM mas acredita a culpa não é deles e sim dos subsidios que tem o material do IM está podre e mesmo assim até tem prestado um serviço bastante regular eles são alheios a certos problemas


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

*Weatherman*, segundo o IM, para Domingo, a previsão é esta:

Domingo, 13 de Janeiro de 2008  

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Chuva, por vezes moderada a forte durante a manhã e a tarde,
estendendo-se gradualmente de norte para sul e do Litoral para
o Interior, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir do fim
da tarde, e que poderão ser moderados nas regiões a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e do Centro *acima dos
800 metros a partir da manhã*.


----------



## Weatherman (12 Jan 2008 às 17:35)

Bgc disse:


> *Weatherman*, segundo o IM, para Domingo, a previsão é esta:
> 
> Domingo, 13 de Janeiro de 2008
> 
> ...



O problema Bgc é que essa previsão foi feita por volta das 6h da manhã, e os alertas foram colocados as 17h06 portanto houve uma actualização em relação a essa previsão.
Mas era bom que essa se mantivesse


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 17:38)

Na minha opnião as cotas vão ser baixas aqui estão 10.2ºC e mesmo depois de aparecerem as nuvens não me parece que passe os 12ºC  agora imagino nas serra espalhadas por ai vai ser sempre a cair e a acumular...


----------



## Nuno (12 Jan 2008 às 17:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na minha opnião as cotas vão ser baixas aqui estão 10.2ºC e mesmo depois de aparecerem as nuvens não me parece que passe os 12ºC  agora imagino nas serra espalhadas por ai vai ser sempre a cair e a acumular...



As nuvens so vao entrar apartir da 00 1 da mnha e mm assim desconfio, e ai é o que o vento vai ficar um pouco mais forte, vai ser vento moderado nada de mais. As temperaturas por volta da 00 devem rondar os 5 graus por aqui !


----------



## ALV72 (12 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> os modelos não encaixam esta situação e já estamos a menos de 24 horas...vai haver ou muita desilusão ou muita surpresa.




Se calhar como é habito vai ser + uma desilusão. Vamos vêr.
Já agora a que site é que foste buscar esta foto Mário ?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

ALV72 disse:


> Se calhar como é habito vai ser + uma desilusão. Vamos vêr.
> Já agora a que site é que foste buscar esta foto Mário ?



https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 17:52)

Gongas disse:


> Boas pessoal, ja tenho acompanhado o vosso site a algum tempo e resolve registar-me. espero ser mais um pa esta grande comunidade.
> 
> Gostaria de levantar uma questao:
> a quem podemos reclamar sobre as previsoes do Instituto de meteorologia?
> è que ontem no site deles havia uma nuvem com neve para a guarda...e eu estive la e não vi nada...afinal é um mau serviço que mos prestam...



Bom-vindo Gongas 

Eu aconselhava-te a fazer uma visita ao proprio IM.. Irias perceber que realemtne a culpa não é do instituto mas da falta de verbas por parte do governo do nosso país.
Só para teres uma pequena noção, em 2005 fiz um trabalho na faculdade sobre alterações climáticas em Portugal no decorrer do século XXI, e fui então ao IM fazer pesquisas sobre o tema. Quando lá cheguei fui à biblioteca onde fui muito bem tratado, mas... O livro mais recente que a biblioteca havia comprado havia sido em 1994... Ou seja, naltura há 11 anos que a biblioteca do IM não recebia um centimo que fosse para a compra de novos livros... Não imaginas o meu estado de frustração. 
Por isso, se não há dinheiro para livros, nem quero imaginar de que datam os seus equipamentos de previsão...

11,2ºC agora e em acentuada descida!


----------



## *Marta* (12 Jan 2008 às 17:57)

Pois então que neve na Guarda, que eu cá estou para ser a repórter de serviço!! (Eu sempre quis ser jornalista, aqui tenho a minha oportunidade, hehehehe)


----------



## dpaes (12 Jan 2008 às 18:02)

Terá Algo de Especial em Évora??


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 18:02)

Bem vindo Gongas...

Mais uma GRANDE descida das temperaturas... *9,7ºC*
Espero que a entrada de massa nebulosa não faça subir muito as temperaturas, ou se fizer, espero que elas já estejam bastante baixas...

Hoje a meia noite e meia (mais ou menos a hora prevista de entrada das nuvens amanha) estavam *5,0ºC*... e hoje as temperaturas estam a descer ao mesmo ritmo das de ontem pois tenho agora um valor igual...


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2008 às 18:06)

AnDré disse:


> Bom-vindo Gongas
> 
> Só para teres uma pequena noção, em 2005 fiz um trabalho na faculdade sobre alterações climáticas em Portugal no decorrer do século XXI, e fui então ao IM fazer pesquisas sobre o tema. Quando lá cheguei fui à biblioteca onde fui muito bem tratado, mas... O livro mais recente que a biblioteca havia comprado havia sido em 1994... Ou seja, naltura há 11 anos que a biblioteca do IM não recebia um centimo que fosse para a compra de novos livros... Não imaginas o meu estado de frustração.
> Por isso, se não há dinheiro para livros, nem quero imaginar de que datam os seus equipamentos de previsão...
> ...




Isso até nem é desculpa!!!

A igreja católica alugou o cristo-rei a uma marca de gelados pra pagar a recuperação porque não tinha dinheiro... 

Mania dos institutos públicos tarem sempre à espera do dinheiro do estado pra andar pra frente...


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:07)

aki algumas fotos da serra hoje de manha...


----------



## jonaslor (12 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

Bom por aqui o céu está limpo com 4.4 °C temperatura.


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:08)

...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 18:10)

Agreste disse:


> Isso até nem é desculpa!!!
> 
> A igreja católica alugou o cristo-rei a uma marca de gelados pra pagar a recuperação porque não tinha dinheiro...
> 
> Mania dos institutos públicos tarem sempre à espera do dinheiro do estado pra andar pra frente...



Mas que eu saiba o IM não tem caixa de esmolas...e é muito mais publico que a igreja pois presta serviço a todos da mesma maneira já para não falar que compromete a segurança de um país...


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2008 às 18:14)

Gongas disse:


> aki algumas fotos da serra hoje de manha...



não amigo gongas de hoje acho que não mas tens de ontem  era para ir lá mas  os trabalhos nao me deixam talvez amanhã de la um saltinho 
abraço


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2008 às 18:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas que eu saiba o IM não tem caixa de esmolas...e é muito mais publico que a igreja pois presta serviço a todos da mesma maneira já para não falar que compromete a segurança de um país...



Mário, acho que a tua noção de instituto público tá um bocadinho ultrapassada. O serviço é público. O financiamento pode não ser.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 18:24)

Boas pessoal! A massa nebulosa está quase a entrar no território... Vamos lá ver... mas eu acho que a situação está interessante. Mais interessante até que na sexta! Se a temperatura não subir pode haver festa. É que nesta altura nota-se o famoso aan (acentuado arrefecimento nocturno - a expressão que marca a minha infância em termos meteorológicos... isso e o "nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto- Estrela). Agora vai depender de:

a) hora de chegada das nuvens
b) subida da temperatura que isso vai implicar

Continuo a achar e é um mero palpite: Se as nuvens entrarem ao início da noite poderemos ter surpresas em muitos sítios...

(PS: já viram a grande amplitude térmica na Serra da Estrela? O frio gélido das penhas e o dia relativamente "ameno" da Covilhã, esta tarde?)


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:26)




----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2008 às 18:29)

Talvez em sítios próximos dos 1000/1100m. Não acredito em surpresas.


----------



## FSantos (12 Jan 2008 às 18:29)

Fotos de hoje pela manhã sobrevoando o golfo da Biscaia e os Picos da Europa.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/22724000@N05/2187366443/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22724000@N05/2187365965/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22724000@N05/2187364795/

Na serras Peneda-Gerês tambem havia bastante neve mas os "bonecos" não estão lá grande coisa para partilhar.

Abraços


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:30)

kual a melhor maneira d colocar fotos??


----------



## filipept (12 Jan 2008 às 18:37)

Boas pessoal,

Parece que tem havido animação por cá  . Eu devido á enorme carga de trabalho que tenho (do Mestrado) tem sido dificil arranjar tempo para colocar um post...

Olhando para os mapas e para as imagens de satelite actuais parece que algo pode acontecer mas não creio que o IM esteja enganado, vejamos:







[/






[/

(Imagens do nemoc das 6pm)

Quanto a mim, aquela mancha que vem atras da frente será a que vai deixar neve ás cotas anunciadas pelo IM (isto se não se desviar )


----------



## *Marta* (12 Jan 2008 às 18:44)

Gongas disse:


> kual a melhor maneira d colocar fotos??



Gongas, aconselho-te a mesma página que me foi aconselhada: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html

Vê lá se te entendes com isso!


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:50)




----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:51)

Valeu Marta, keria por imagens da serra hj por volta das 12h.
ja k na guarda nepia.


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:57)

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4625/1201081223sy4.jpg


----------



## Gongas (12 Jan 2008 às 18:59)

desculpem la esta salgalhada...agora ja ta.


----------



## formiga (12 Jan 2008 às 19:10)

vai haver alteracoes no IM sobre o dia de domingo


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Boas, neste momento 6,2ºC.

Estou algo espectante relativamente ao dia de amanhã...as temperaturas de manhã deverão ser baixas, entre os 2ºC e os 3ºC. Durante a tarde já devem subir um pouco...


Evolução da precipitação para amanhã...
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

Eu gosto dos modelos mas não gosto das imagens de satelite  é a missa do costume.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

Espero que sejá o nosso IM a ter razão quando fala em 800m, mas sinceramente espero para ver...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2008 às 19:39)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo, melhor do que ontem que tinha +0,3ºC do que agora... estou com *7,9ºC*

Eu acredito em 800m, pelo menos durante a madrugada e manhã...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 20:56)

Boa queda das temperaturas.
Situação actual: céu quase limpo
Temperatura: 3,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 93%
Pressão:1023hPA
Ponto de orvalho: 3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 22:00)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 6.3ºC a pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 22:18)

Uma má notícia para quem esperava algo surpreendente para a área de Lisboa (se é que isso seria alguma vez possível). as estações presentes no wunderground começam a apresentar uma subida nos valores...

Veremos se nas serras Portuguesas o cenário é diferente...


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 22:22)

Apenas para completar o raciocínio a Serra da Estrela está de facto com uma queda brutal das temperaturas! Então na Covilhã é incrível! Para aí isto promete!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2008 às 22:24)

vitamos disse:


> Uma má notícia para quem esperava algo surpreendente para a área de Lisboa (se é que isso seria alguma vez possível). as estações presentes no wunderground começam a apresentar uma subida nos valores...
> 
> Veremos se nas serras Portuguesas o cenário é diferente...



Pois é as nuvens estão a chegar  lá se vai a temperatura baixa...Não faz mal ainda sou novo vou ver muita neve e andar enterrado nela até os joelhos nao tem de ser necessariamente agora.

Estou com 6.6ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 22:35)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros agora ao final da tarde. A temperatura variou hoje entre os 10,6ºC de minima e os 20ºC de máxima.

Neste momento registo 15,8ºC e 84% Hr. É de salientar que em mais ou menos 1h a temperatura baixou dos 17,1ºC para os 15,8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 22:37)

A minha estação já regista 2,2ºC
Este deve ser o momento decisivo, vamos ver como reage  a temperatura á chegada das nuvens...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 23:23)

1,5ºC e as minhas estações já anunciam neve


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2008 às 23:25)

Brigantia disse:


> 1,5ºC e as minhas estações já anunciam neve



 Como é que está a nebulosidade por aí?


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jan 2008 às 23:30)

vitamos disse:


> Como é que está a nebulosidade por aí?



Neste momento o céu quase não tem nuvens, o que até pode ser bom porque permite uma maior descida da temperatura.
A temperatura está a descer mais do que as previsões indicavam
1,4ºC


----------



## rogers (12 Jan 2008 às 23:35)

Quando acham que começa chover cá no norte? Ainda pela madrugada ou só lá pro meio dia como de costume?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

Aqui depois de um aguaceiro moderado ao inicio da noite, agora tudo calmo e sem vento e abertas o que facilita a descida da temperatura. 

Registo 15ºC! Será que hoje bato a minima de ontem?


----------



## Minho (12 Jan 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite.

Aqui pelo extremo Noroeste o dia foi de céu muito nublado com algum chuvisco muito breve. 

Quanto à neve posso dizer que foi um flop total devido às "elevadas" temperaturas que se fizeram sentir durante a noite não permitiu que abaixo dos 1000 metros a cobertura de neve se mantivesse. Em fim, ou falta frio, ou falta precipitação, ou há precipitação de neve mas a temperatura depois sobe... isto está difícil!!


----------



## Bgc (12 Jan 2008 às 23:54)

*Brigantia*, isto ainda é capaz de dar alguma coisa... Estou com 0.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 00:06)

Bgc disse:


> *Brigantia*, isto ainda é capaz de dar alguma coisa... Estou com 0.5ºC


Está a compor-seFalta de facto saber quando entram definitivamente as nuvens e a que hora começa a precipitação Esse pode ser o problema, precipitação a sério penso que só teremos ao fim da manhã.

Já repararam na estação do Fil. Desceu mais de 1ºC em 25m e também já vai nos 2,3ºC

A minha estação regista 1,3ºC, o ponto de orvalho está nos 1ºC e a pressão está nos 1021hPA.


----------



## olheiro (13 Jan 2008 às 00:07)

Com um céu profusamente estrelado, aqui em Santo Estêvão, Ribatejo,  os termómetros que temos nos alpendres  da casa marcam exactamente 0º (Zero Graus)... Os vidros dos automóveis já têm gelo....Boa sorte para o pessoal do Norte e Centro....


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

Penso que qualquer coisa que caia a partir de agora pode ser neve.
Apesar de a precipitação mesmo so vir de manhã, partir de que horas achas que pode cair alguma coisa?


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 00:12)

Carrazeda segundo o IM já vai por ai abaixo...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 00:15)

Segundo o MeteoGalicia a partir do início da manhã já pode haver alguma precipitação mas só por volta das 12H é que a mesma será significativa...
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim

O radar já vai mostrando alguma precipitação a NO da Galiza.

1,2ºC


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2008 às 00:15)

O meu carro já está branco, mas é de gelo.
Vamos lá ver se é hoje que a minha máquina fotográfica tem uso!!


----------



## jpaulov (13 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

Brigantia disse:


> Está a compor-seFalta de facto saber quando entram definitivamente as nuvens e a que hora começa a precipitação Esse pode ser o problema, precipitação a sério penso que só teremos ao fim da manhã.
> 
> Já repararam na estação do Fil. Desceu mais de 1ºC em 25m e também já vai nos 2,3ºC
> 
> A minha estação regista 1,3ºC, o ponto de orvalho está nos 1ºC e a pressão está nos 1021hPA.



Eu até trocava o meu futebol domingueiro por uma boa nevada!!


eu por aqui ainda tenho uns 3,9ºC 
a pressão desce para os 1023hPa


----------



## squidward (13 Jan 2008 às 00:23)

aqui registo +8.1ºC temperatura algo elevada nao?


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 00:23)

Ainda não há precipitação à vista....


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 00:29)

O HIRLAM também apenas prevê o começo da precipitação por volta das 12/13H...resta saber se a descida das temperaturas vai ser de tal forma significativa que se consiga aguentar em valores abaixo do 1ºC até essa hora...




Fonte: © IM


Agora uma coisa é certa as temperaturas estão a descer mais do que as previsões indicavam...

Neste momento 1,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 00:54)

Agora céu muito mublado e 0,8ºC.


Evolução da situação...


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 00:59)

Não tarde temos aí uns floquinhos  Estou com -1.0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 01:00)

Brigantia disse:


> Agora céu muito mublado e 0,8ºC.
> 
> 
> Evolução da situação...



Pois... na imagem de satélite já são visíveis algumas nuvens... pode ser que ainda vejam neve durante a noite


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 01:03)

Por aqui vou-me pisgar para a cama com céu pouco nublado estou com 7.9ºC a subir gradualmente a pressão está nos 1020hpa a descer tambem gradualmente o vento está nulo...

Até amanhã pessoal...cuidado com as pedras que podem cair do céu.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 01:08)

Em Lisboa muitas nuvens a entrar de sul!!! 

O vento está a levantar... acho que a chuva vai chegar antes do previsto


----------



## dpaes (13 Jan 2008 às 01:14)

aqui em Évora marca 3 graus no momento!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 01:16)

Pois é vizinho, as nuvens lá vêm lançadas de SW... Mas de vento ainda não há sinal... A temperatura, desde a meia noite, (hora a que se começaram a ver as primeiras nuvens vindas de sul) está praticamente estavel nos 8,1ºC.  Pode ser que ainda desça mias um bocadinho


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 01:19)

AnDré disse:


> Pois é vizinho, as nuvens lá vêm lançadas de SW... Mas de vento ainda não há sinal... A temperatura, desde a meia noite, (hora a que se começaram a ver as primeiras nuvens vindas de sul) está praticamente estavel nos 8,1ºC.  Pode ser que ainda desça mias um bocadinho



Aqui o vento que estava parou agora outra vez, mas as nuvens deslocam-se a boa velocidade. Quanto ás temperaturas descerem não creio muito... têm vindo a subir na maioria das estações 

Mas vai ser uma noite e manhã interessantes... pelo menos mais a norte


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 01:29)

A famosa estação do IM da praia da rainha:

ás 23 horas marcava 2 graus
à meia noite marcava 9!

espectacular!


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 01:34)

A temperatura parece ter estabilizado na última meia hora.
Neste momento 0,8ºC...vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 01:50)

Sem dúvida! só amanhã é que isto promete desenvolvimentos! Boas noites a todos. Despeço-me com o céu pouco nublado e uma brisa fraquinha... 

Inté amanha!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 02:07)

Aqui ainda está a querer descer qualquer coisita: 7,7ºC agora. E é a minima do dia até agora!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 03:33)

A temperatura já sobe por aqui..
Depois de uma minima de 7,7ºC estou agora com 8,5ºC e com tendencia para subir... O vento, embora ainda fraco, já se sente vindo de SW, e as nuvens vão cobrindo o céu, vindas a grande velocidade.

Bem, vou dormir um pouco...


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 08:54)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vai chuviscando com 3,2ºC, mas a temperatura tem estado a subir.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2008 às 09:37)

Esta uma ventania e caem umas pinguinhas com *11,4ºC*

Tive uma minima de *8,9ºC*(00h00) depois sobiu pos 9ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 09:38)

Mais uma vez a imagem de satélite mostra como os modelos andam á deriva  

E claro mais uma vez os senhores da Torre Eifel e dos Trevos de 4 folhas ficaram com tudo


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Chuva moderada... mas mais uma vez isto cheira a fiasco... Lá para cima vai ser frustrante... As temperaturas estão muito elevadas e só a serra da Estrela está a destoar! Vamos ver o que ainda temos de precipitação!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 10:03)

Humm por aqui já cairam umas pingas mas não me cheira que vá ter mais de 3 mm até á 0h...

Estou com 12.3ºC a pressão está nos 1016hpa o vento está moderado.


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2008 às 10:15)

Por aqui começam a aproximar-se umas nuvens muito ameaçadoras de SW, mas chuva só mesmo pela 1h ou 2h da tarde. Esta é um vento moderado congelante.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Jan 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia. por aqui céu muito nublado. Parece que vai chover.
Através das núvens que vejo na encosta, possivelmente deve estar a nevar para a Serra.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2008 às 10:26)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui já pouco faltará para chover.O que se sente é um vento moderado com rajadas que no quadro anexo indica  já uma de 74 km/h no Aeroporto de P.Rubras às 10 UTC e com tendência para aumentar.
À espera de alguma chuva e com um vento fresco,muito fresco assim vai este Domingo.Terça-feira haverá mais vento e chuva.
Depois parece voltar a estabilidade.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 10:30)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom dia. por aqui céu muito nublado. Parece que vai chover.
> Através das núvens que vejo na encosta, possivelmente deve estar a nevar para a Serra.



Em Manteigas e Loriga pelo wunderground houve descidas acentuadas de temperaturas nos últimos minutos... Na webcam de Manteigas há muita nebulosidade e parece estara  chover!


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 10:32)

Boas, por aqui já deve ter caído algum aguaceiro, pois, o meu ploviometro recolheu 1,1mm.
A temperatura depois de chegar aos 3,6ºC agora está nos 3,2ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jan 2008 às 10:37)

Bons dias!Pelo Porto acordamos com vento bem fortezinho e umas pinguitas de chuva escondidas na ventania..Registo uma módica temperatura tropical de 11,3ºC..


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 10:43)

Por aqui as coisas estão assim  o radar continua pifado  será que estão a fazer testes com o novo de Arouca vá-se lá saber espermos que sim se entrar em funcionamento apanho uma bebedeira que tou uma semana de ressaca


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Antes de mais....peço desculpa por ter aberto este tópico à uma semana.De facto fui audaz em demasia e justifica-se pelo facto de que o que íra passar-se nas próximas horas não será nada de extraordináro.Simplesmente neve ás cotas normais.....

Bem, por cá temos 7,4ºC, 1015 hPa, vento moderado de Sul, com o céu encoberto.

Um bom dia a todos e muita sorte para o pessoal que vive no Norte, aproveitem.


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 11:03)

Acabei de ver uns flocos


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Como estou cá mais para baixo, os flocos vêm já muito derretidos 

Mas é praticamente só chuva mesmo.


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 11:20)

Olá pessoal!

Acordei hoje com o barulho de um trovão há coisa de 45 minutos. A chuva começa a aumentar de intensidade, até ao momento registei a queda 8.9mm e uma rajada de vento de 37km/h...

Estão neste momento 7.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está a ser de chuva que, embora fraca, tem vindo a ser contínua.
Neste momento, estão *11,2 ºC* e o pluviómetro já arrecadou *4 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 11:37)

Por aqui á 10 minutos era assim  já dá para molhar a vista até agora 2 mm estou com 12.5ºC pressão nos 1014hpa.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 11:42)

Chuvada muitíssimo forte, neste momento! Tenho que ir á rua mas acho que vou adiar por uns minutos...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 11:50)

Bom dia a todos!
Por aqui chove desde as 10:45 (+-)
Ontem á noite desceu até aos 7,0ºC, mas depois começou a subir... A minima ficou em 8,2ºC... por agora 12,7ºC, vento que já esteve em 23,4 km/h, mas agora está em 2,8 km/h, humidade a 92% e pressão a 1014 hPa...

Segundo as imagens de satelite do IM, a frente ainda nem aqui chegou:


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2008 às 11:53)

Por aqui chve mderadamente  vento nem se fala nao se pode ter nada na varanda arrasta tudo... 

A temperatura desceu para os *10,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 11:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Segundo as imagens de satelite do IM, a frente ainda nem aqui chegou



Pois Gilmet esperemos que ainda não tenha chegado  e que isso não seje apenas uma camada de nuvens sem nada.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 12:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois Gilmet esperemos que ainda não tenha chegado  e que isso não seje apenas uma camada de nuvens sem nada.



Hoje ainda vai chover bastante... tambem estou a gostar do que vem atras da frente... aquela massa de ar está a tomar uma "rota" interessante... está a vir para sul, espero que mais um vez não passe ao lado
As previsões é que não indicam descida da temperatura, bem pelo contrário... até indicam subida

Por agora a chuva parou e a temperatura subiu. 13,1ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jan 2008 às 12:12)

Alguem la em cima decidiu transbordar o penico!Chuva bem forte neste momento, e com este vento, nao deve tar mm nada agradavel andar la fora..!!!

Bota pedra agr!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 12:17)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Alguem la em cima decidiu transbordar o penico!Chuva bem forte neste momento, e com este vento, nao deve tar mm nada agradavel andar la fora..!!!
> 
> Bota pedra agr!



Isso é uma excelente noticia esperemos que ela nao perca a força enquanto se desloca para sul  malta do litoral norte e centro postem para saber a que nivel anda a frente.


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jan 2008 às 12:19)

Pa...nova ediçao...Não se vê a ponta dum chavelho aqui!Chove mm muito com algumas pedritas a mistura!e qdo vem batida a vento parece uma nuvem a passar!Está incrivel!Muito bom!


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Jan 2008 às 12:22)

Cai a temperatura...10,4ºC qdo já tive 12,3 à pouco mais de 45mins!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

Neste momento não chove, mas o ceu está muito nublado.
Pessoal como está isso aí em Bragança?


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

Agora a chuva parou...(e já há abertas), temperatura sobe: 13,7ºC e a pressão desce: *1013 hPa*

já repararam nas situações do GFS do www.meteociel.com (*temp. 850 hPa*, precipitações e *Iso 0ºc(m) et z500-z1000 (dam)*) a partir das 252-264h ??  Quase não alteram a previsão há alguns dias...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 12:40)

Aqui, em Portalegre, seguimos com 7,6º, 1014 hPa, céu encoberto.O vento é de Sul, está moderado e com rajadas forte.Começa a chover neste momento.

Boa sorte pessoal...


----------



## martinus (13 Jan 2008 às 12:44)

Em Braga há horas que está a chover que até mete impressão, mesmo para padrões bracarenses. Agora parece estar a evoluir de chuva forte para chuva moderada!


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 12:49)

Pelos Algarves começou a chover... 
Temperaturas à moda de Janeiro. Nem frio nem calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 12:51)

Mais 1 hora no máximo e a frente rebenta por cima de Lisboa preparem-se malta... 

Estou com 14.5ºC a pressão está nos 1013hpa o vento está fraco/moderado.

Gosto bastante da formação atrás da frente na latitude de Lisboa


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

Boas.

Neste momento registo 16ºC, vento fraco e está a chuviscar, de vez em quando pára mas volta em seguida É assim o ritmo desde esta manhã As nuvens seguem de Sul-Sudoeste, não deve tardar a vir chuva mais intensa


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 12:59)

Boas, venha a frente.

Até agora ja tive *1,4mm* de precipitaçao e uma rajada máxima de *64km/h*


----------



## jonaslor (13 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

Por aqui chove muito pouco... O céu está muito nublado, mas não cai quase nada... Dá um ventito e a temp sobe (6,1ºc)....
Sem mais nada a registar.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 13:11)

Aqui o primeiro aguaceiro caiu por volta das 9:30, e entretanto foi chuviscando, chuviscando, até que por volta das 11h45 caiu uma rápida e intensa carga de água... Desde então tem-se verificado um aumento gradual do vento de SW, que sopra agora muito forte aqui nos moinhos...
No entanto, e com isto tudo, o meu pluviometro ainda só registou 2mm...
Será que está bem calibrado?!

A temperatura agora está nos 14,2ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 13:12)

Xiii... a temperatura está a subir muito... acho que já não vou ver granizo hoje.... Vamos ver o que a frente nos traz...
14,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 13:13)

AnDré disse:


> No entanto, e com isto tudo, o meu pluviometro ainda só registou 2mm...
> Será que está bem calibrado?!





Deve estar, todas as estações da regiao de Lisboa apresentam valores semelhantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 13:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Xiii... a temperatura está a subir muito... acho que já não vou ver granizo hoje.... Vamos ver o que a frente nos traz...
> 14,8ºC



Não é pela temperatura estar a subir que nao ves granizo  tudo depende da altitude da nuvens.

Em pleno Verão ás vezes ocorrem granizadas que partem tudo e ás vezes bolas de grandes dimensões.

Eu já estou com 15.3ºC.


----------



## dpaes (13 Jan 2008 às 13:21)

Aqui em Évora o céu está Branco e está vento!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 13:25)

Ena pá 16.1ºC  o vento explodiu o céu está com periodos de abertas.


----------



## snowboard (13 Jan 2008 às 13:27)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento não chove, mas o ceu está muito nublado.
> Pessoal como está isso aí em Bragança?



Por aqui estamos nos 4,7º a subir...e com chuvinha.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 13:31)

15,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

o radar já funciona , nota-se bem a chuva no barlavento algarvio, só espero que depois venha para cá.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2008 às 13:35)

snowboard disse:


> Por aqui estamos nos 4,7º a subir...e com chuvinha.



Se estivesse a nevar eu ía ficar inconsolavel, sabendo que só vou para Bragança amanha. Pode ser que ainda vejam qualquer coisita hoje....
Por aqui o vento tem aumentado de intensidade mas o ceu está com boas abertas...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 13:36)

Hehe


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2008 às 13:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hehe



Parece que já não falta muito para a festa começar


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 13:40)

Vem aí!! 

Estou com uma dúvida existencial... se a frente vem de NW porque é que o vento sopra de SW? Estas sempre foram aquelas dúvidas meteorológicas que nunca percebi bem...

Desculpem lá a minha ignorância


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 13:42)

Continuo com os míseros 7,6ºC, mas agora com 1012 hPa. -2 numa hora.Fantástico.


----------



## rogers (13 Jan 2008 às 13:52)

vitamos disse:


> Vem aí!!
> 
> Estou com uma dúvida existencial... se a frente vem de NW porque é que o vento sopra de SW? Estas sempre foram aquelas dúvidas meteorológicas que nunca percebi bem...
> 
> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância



Tenho a mesma dúvida!!!


----------



## ALV72 (13 Jan 2008 às 13:58)

rogers disse:


> Tenho a mesma dúvida!!!



Realmente aqui por Poiares é a mesma coisa, o vento está de SW e pela 1º vez no dia começou agora a chover e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Paulo Santos (13 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

Informaram-me há minutos que neva copiosamente em Montalegre desde as 11:30!!! Circula-se com dificuldade no interior da vila.
Curiosamente esteve a chover na 1ª parte da manhã...


----------



## thunder-storm (13 Jan 2008 às 14:01)

boa tarde....por coimbra...começou agr a chover....tb ....pela 1ª vez no dia...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 14:08)

thunder-storm disse:


> boa tarde....por coimbra...começou agr a chover....tb ....pela 1ª vez no dia...



Muito obrigado pela informação! Daqui a umas horitas já estou por aí... Mas é engraçado ver como a frente trouxe chuva ao Norte, a Lisboa e só depois a Coimbra!


----------



## iceworld (13 Jan 2008 às 14:08)

Sim, chove com uma temperatura de 11.0º


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 14:12)

vitamos disse:


> Vem aí!!
> 
> Estou com uma dúvida existencial... se a frente vem de NW porque é que o vento sopra de SW? Estas sempre foram aquelas dúvidas meteorológicas que nunca percebi bem...
> 
> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância



Não faz mal nenhum perguntar não é preciso desculpares-te por perguntar duh 

Olha sinceramente não sei se o que te vou dizer está totalmente certo...mas é assim.

Normalmente o vento está sempre contra as frentes ou depressões a não ser quando elas estão mesmo á beira de rebentar tu vais tentar reparar que quando a frente estiver a chegar o vento vem do lado da frente e quando tiver a chover a sério isto é durante a frente o vento vem do lado da frente depois de ela passar o vento volta a soprar de sul.

Tem a ver com o gradiente da pressão  a diferença entre as altas pressões e baixas pressões.
Passa por aqui http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main066.htm







Como podes ver tens um anticiclone Este de nós por isso provaca o vento de sul pois está em contacto indirecto com a depressão mais a norte.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 14:12)

iceworld disse:


> Sim, chove com uma temperatura de 11.0º



Pois... mais frio que em Lisboa! Mas nada de muito "invernal"!


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 14:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não faz mal nenhum perguntar não é preciso desculpares-te por perguntar duh
> 
> Olha sinceramente não sei se o que te vou dizer está totalmente certo...mas é assim.
> 
> ...



Exacto o que respeita o movimento do vento das altas para as baixas pressões! Acho que entendi a ideia  Obrigado!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 14:22)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, o vento acalmou ligeiramente, mas de vez em quando há pequenas rajadas.
A temperatura está nos *14,3 ºC* e a humidade relativa nos *79,5 %*.
Desde as 0h caíram *4 mm* de precipitação por aqui, mas desde manhã que não chove.


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 14:26)

Paulo Santos disse:


> Informaram-me há minutos que neva copiosamente em Montalegre desde as 11:30!!! Circula-se com dificuldade no interior da vila.
> Curiosamente esteve a chover na 1ª parte da manhã...



O que 1000m não fazem! Só é pena não haver por aqui ninguém de lá para nos mostrar umas fotos...

Por cá a temperatura tem-se mantido estável na última hora e está neste momento nos 4,6ºC. A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 5,3 mm.


----------



## Weatherman (13 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

olha Vitamos a deslocação do vento é sempre nos sentido das isóbaras. nos centros depressionarios é no sentido anti-horario enquanto nos anticiclones é no sentido horario.


----------



## *Marta* (13 Jan 2008 às 14:28)

Por aqui já choveu (mas nada de especial), sopra um ventito e enquanto houver este nevoeiro não há neve pra ninguém!!  (Se é que alguma vez ia haver... )


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 14:29)

A pressão voltou a baixar, já vai nos 1011 hPa. e a temperatura a subir: 8,0º


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

boas

aqui em Almoinha - Sesimbra ainda não chove mas já se vê as cortinas de chuva no mar, mais 1 hora e está a chover aqui o vento é de Norte moderado.

abraços


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

alguém sabe se na serra de nogueira tá a nevar?


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 14:30)

Paulo Santos disse:


> Informaram-me há minutos que neva copiosamente em Montalegre desde as 11:30!!! Circula-se com dificuldade no interior da vila.
> Curiosamente esteve a chover na 1ª parte da manhã...




Por aqui dificilmente a neve irá aparecer. Temperatura estabilizada nos 5,1ºC


----------



## Weatherman (13 Jan 2008 às 14:32)

essa cota dos 1000 metros sera so em montalegre? é que ser for no centro do pais pode ser que esteja a nevar no caramulo


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 14:33)

Weatherman disse:


> olha Vitamos a deslocação do vento é sempre nos sentido das isóbaras. nos centros depressionarios é no sentido anti-horario enquanto nos anticiclones é no sentido horario.



Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 14:34)

Chuva forte


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 14:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Chuva forte



Aqui também
E muito muito vento!!


----------



## squidward (13 Jan 2008 às 14:40)

Alguma chuva  e estão +13.9ºC

atingi uma mínima de +6.4ºC esta madrugada


----------



## thunder-storm (13 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

vitamos disse:


> Muito obrigado pela informação! Daqui a umas horitas já estou por aí... Mas é engraçado ver como a frente trouxe chuva ao Norte, a Lisboa e só depois a Coimbra!



é normal....visto a frente deslocar-se mais de oeste para este...do que NW/SE.s..

aqui agr chove muito forte...com rajadas de vento à mistura...


----------



## Zoelae (13 Jan 2008 às 14:44)

Preparem-se que a cota de neve terá uma descida brusca com a entrada de ar frio, mas desta vez com precipitação, arrisco a afirmar que descerá até aos 600-700m:

reparem nas temperaturas na galiza junto à fronteiro portuguesa, já estão a descer bem:

Viana do Bolo 851m: 1,2ºC - (teve uma descida de 3ºC na ultima hora)
Verin 546m: 4,8ºC

www.meteogalicia.es

Em Bragança aestação do Fil ainda mantem uns amenos 4,6ºC e está a 760m, mas estejam atentos que não será por mto tempo


----------



## storm (13 Jan 2008 às 14:44)

Boas,

Chuva moderada/muito forte mas ainda está a evoluir, neste momento está 14ªC mas têm estado a descer a bom ritmo, em cerca de 30 minutos desceu 0.5ºC.

O céu está pintado de negro, mais parece noite.
A neve este ano não quer nada com o centro e sul 

A temperatura está com vontade, sempre a descer 

Cumps,


----------



## martinus (13 Jan 2008 às 14:45)

Sobre a dúvida existencial também há esta página da wikipédia sobre as frentes frias, que até tem um link para o nosso fórum:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frente_fria

O ar frio avança de noroeste junto ao solo e o ar quente e húmido avança de sul em direcção ao ar frio e à pressão mais baixa. O ar quente e húmido sobe pelo ar frio acima (cavalga-o, por ser menos denso) e ao subir arrefece e condensa, provocando a chuva intensa.

P. S. Vejam como no mapa do Mário Barros das 14.12 a linha que avança sobre Portugal (com "piquinhos", triângulos) é uma frente fria. As frentes quentes são representadas por meias bolas de queijo (!) à frente da linha.


----------



## squidward (13 Jan 2008 às 14:46)

storm disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Chuva moderada/muito forte mas ainda está a evoluir, neste momento está 14ªC mas têm estado a descer a bom ritmo, em cerca de 30 minutos desceu 0.5ºC.
> 
> ...



não percebo, aí não pára de descer....no entanto aqui não pára de subir

já vou com +14.4ºC em 6 min. subiu +0.5ºC


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2008 às 14:48)

boas por aqui chuva com 4.8.c, as 10h tinha 2.9ºc ou seja nem está a subir muito com a passagem da frente o que pode ser bom para o pós-frontal 
tenho a informação que neva com intensidade na serra


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2008 às 14:52)

boas

cá está o radar 





vem com força 

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 14:53)

Aqui também já chove mas não é muito forte.

A temperatura está nos 15,3ºC  Estou fora do raio de qualquer surpresa.


----------



## storm (13 Jan 2008 às 15:03)

squidward disse:


> não percebo, aí não pára de descer....no entanto aqui não pára de subir
> 
> já vou com +14.4ºC em 6 min. subiu +0.5ºC





já vai a caminho 1.5ºC de descida, por acaso hoje está a descer, mas nos outros eventos chuvosos que tem havido tem sido sempre a subir.
Por exemplo, durante esta semana por volta das 22horas e 23 horas era quase sempre a raspar nos 15ºC.

O tempo está a ficar


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 15:07)

Por aqui neste momento não chove já vou com 4 mm a temperatura está nos 13.8ºC caiu cerca de 2ºC


----------



## rogers (13 Jan 2008 às 15:08)

Alguem perto de paços de ferreira com a temperatura actual? 

É que aqui chove desde a 11:00h initerruptamente!

Agradecido


----------



## dpaes (13 Jan 2008 às 15:09)

alguém poderia me dizer a temperatura actual em Évora??


Obrigado"


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 15:14)

Já vai chovendo bem aqui por LX. Está a encher o "penico" em todas as estações


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 15:17)

dpaes disse:


> alguém poderia me dizer a temperatura actual em Évora??
> 
> 
> Obrigado"



Olá !
A temperatura actual não te sei dizer, mas, segundo o I.M., às 13h estavam *10,1 ºC* em Évora.
A temperatura mínima por aí foi de *0,9 ºC*.


----------



## ALV72 (13 Jan 2008 às 15:17)

Por aqui por Poiares, também chove bem há +- 30 m, e temperatura está nos 12º. É para regar bem a chanfana, que hoje é o dia do feriado municipal


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 15:18)

Mesmo no pós-frontal vai ser dificil cair neve à excepção do gerês, do montesinho e da estrela. Sobram a nogueira, o marão e o montemuro. A cota deve andar nos 1200/1300m nesta altura do dia. A chuva está cair na altura em que as temperatura são mais altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 15:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Já vai chovendo bem aqui por LX. Está a encher o "penico" em todas as estações



Pois é.
Agora começa a chover com mais intensidade.
A temperatura máxima até agora foi de *14,3 ºC*, mas agora está nos *13,9 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 15:21)

Xiii... S.Pedro abriu as comportas á Barragem Celestial!!!! Que chuvada

Já vai em *12,4ºC*
A precipitação  desde há 5 minutos é *5,5mm*

Estou


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 15:22)

Começou também a descida de temperatura em Bragança, agora 4,4ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 15:22)

A cota de neve está bem mais elevada do que o esperado.

Esta foto aos 1300m, mas é mais sincelo que neve.





A essa altitude nevava, mas de vez em quando também chovia.


----------



## Gongas (13 Jan 2008 às 15:22)

aki na minha zona sigo com 9,5. e muita chuvinha


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 15:24)

Aqui já começa a descer bem, de 4,7ºC para os actuais 3,7ºC em apenas 20 min.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

boas




abraços


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

Estava assim.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

Em Lisboa valente chuvada... vai acalmando mas depois recomeça em força... E está assim há mais de meia hora!


----------



## rogers (13 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

Deviamos criar um programa em java com o mapa de portugal e nele colocarmos as temperaturas todos postam aqui, não vejo nenhum site com uma actualização das temperaturas tão dinâmico quanto esse fórum!!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 15:27)

A minha rua está inundada e a temperatura continua a descer: *12,0ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

Tá chover com alguma força por aqui  6 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 15:29)

rogers disse:


> Deviamos criar um programa em java com o mapa de portugal e nele colocarmos as temperaturas todos postam aqui, não vejo nenhum site com uma actualização das temperaturas tão dinâmico quanto esse fórum!!!



Grande ideia !


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 15:32)

A ideia do mapa de temperaturas é muito boa! 

Muito interessante a queda de temperatura tanto em Bragança como na serra da Estrela! CAI PEDRA AGORA!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 15:34)

T. actual: *11,8ºC*, vento a 4,6 km/h (há pouco estava a 22 km/h), humidade a 93% e pressão a 1011 hPa...

Hoje já choveu 7,5mm

Grande ideia rogers!!


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 15:35)

Dan disse:


> Estava assim.
> YouTube - vento e neve



É do vento que não deixa a cota de neve estabilizar-se 

Aqui 3,5ºC, abrandou um pouco a descida. Se descesse mais 1ºC era capaz de termos neve.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2008 às 15:36)

boas

já chove Almoinha - Sesimbra

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 15:37)

E pronto penso que já passou na totalidade 8 mm não é mau  12.6ºC pressão nos 1012hpa.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 15:40)

Fil disse:


> É do vento que não deixa a cota de neve estabilizar-se
> 
> Aqui 3,5ºC, abrandou um pouco a descida. Se descesse mais 1ºC era capaz de termos neve.



Apesar de ter abrandado o ritmo de descida não para de descer.
Neste momento 3,9ºC no S. Tiago (Bragança)...vamos ver o que isto vai dar mas não estava á espera desta queda nas temperaturas.
Até agora 8,3mm.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

Por aqui continua a chover... em cerca de 15 minutos já choveu *8,0mm*...
A temperatura caiu a pique... *11,4ºC*
Pressão a 1011 hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2008 às 15:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> E pronto penso que já passou na totalidade 8 mm não é mau  12.6ºC pressão nos 1012hpa.



boas

achas Mário eu não vejo as coisas assim, aqui fica o radar do meteoam 





acho que por volta das 18h tens mais 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 15:47)

Hehe esperemos que tenhas razão... estou com 11.7ºC está numa descida imparavel


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 15:47)

Aqui ainda tenho 15,0 e só 2,4mm. Mais uns minutos e chega cá...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 15:50)

Por aqui, estão *13,0 ºC* e já caíram *5 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 15:51)

Já chegou...


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 15:58)

Brigantia disse:


> Apesar de ter abrandado o ritmo de descida não para de descer.
> Neste momento 3,9ºC no S. Tiago (Bragança)...vamos ver o que isto vai dar mas não estava á espera desta queda nas temperaturas.
> Até agora 8,3mm.



Vai dar em que a chuva está quase a parar...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2008 às 16:01)

Bem vou seguir viagem até Coimbra! Desejos de um fim de tarde e noite de encontro aos vossos melhores desejos meteorológicos!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Bem vou seguir viagem até Coimbra! Desejos de um fim de tarde e noite de encontro aos vossos melhores desejos meteorológicos!



Boa viagem Vizinho! (Tenho de ver se te encontro nas fotos da serra da amoreira... Também estive naquele "jardim" que falaste..")

Por aqui já acalmou.
Até agora 9mm e 11,9ºC neste momento!
Queria mais, muito mais...
(Apesar de ter a rua cheia de água...


----------



## thunder-storm (13 Jan 2008 às 16:15)

por Coimbra...a chuva durou cerca de 1:30 h...sendo que durante uma hora choveu bem...por agora...nem vento..nem chuva....mas o céu continua muito nublado...


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 16:20)

rogers disse:


> Deviamos criar um programa em java com o mapa de portugal e nele colocarmos as temperaturas todos postam aqui, não vejo nenhum site com uma actualização das temperaturas tão dinâmico quanto esse fórum!!!



Ena pah! Adorei esta ideia!!

Alguém tem dotes informáticos para isto?
Eu estou disposto a aprender!!

Sigo com 11,5ºC e a descer...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 16:28)

Por aqui já parou de chover, mas o ceu continua ameaçador...

Temperatura a descer... 11,2ºC
Humidade a 94%


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2008 às 16:31)

e pronto mais um fracasso...
estamos condenados quanto a neve a cotas medias e baixas!


agora resta nos esperar para ver o que o final de janeiro ao qual desejo que se mantenha a tradiçao como nestes 2 ultimos anos!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 16:32)

Aqui foi um autentico fiasco 

Passou tudo a norte. miseros *3,4mm*

Vou afogar as mágoas...até logo


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 16:54)

*Serra da Estrela: temporal de neve encerra estrada Piornos -- Torre -- Lagoa Comprida*

Um forte temporal de neve encerrou ao trânsito pelas 15:00 a estrada Piornos-Torre-Lagoa Comprida, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, nos Piornos. "A estrada teve de ser encerrada devido a um temporal com muita neve, vento e nevoeiro", referiu.
Segundo a mesma fonte, no local, a temperatura era de 1 grau negativo e a neve acumulada chega nalguns locais da Serra da Estrela a meio metro de altura. As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia já disponíveis até quarta-feira continuam a apontar para queda de neve na Serra da Estrela.

© 2008 LUSA

*Por Estremoz 9,4 ºC e vento moderado de Sudoeste, sem chuva; manhã com muito frio.*


----------



## martinus (13 Jan 2008 às 16:55)

Tenham calma. Não deitem fora os foguetes antes de acabar a festa! Aqui aproxima-se o primeiro aguaceiro e a coisa promete!


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Promete tanto que não vai cumprir. 

Aqui chuvita ligeira ao almoço. Um aguaceiro à pouco mas o céu já está a limpar.

No Passa Nada...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 17:06)

Ena pá 10.9ºC


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 17:09)

Cheguei agora da aldeia de Montesinho e nevava como há muito tempo não via nevar! Toda a tarde.


----------



## martinus (13 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

Agreste disse:


> Promete tanto que não vai cumprir.
> 
> Aqui chuvita ligeira ao almoço. Um aguaceiro à pouco mas o céu já está a limpar.
> 
> No Passa Nada...



Aqui vai cumprir. Basta ver a previsão do IM para terça-feira...
Mas claro, pronto, nós não temos as responsabilidades que vocês têm aí. Não temos cá ingleses na praia de papo pró ar à espera de ficarem vermelhos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

_Neste momento, em Moscavide:_

Temperatura do ar (a 2m do solo) : *10,6 ºC*
Temperatura do ar (a 5cm do solo) : *16,0 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *84 %*
Precipitação diária: *5 mm*


_Até ao momento:_

Temperatura mínima: *4,3 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,3 ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 17:15)

Bgc disse:


> Cheguei agora da aldeia de Montesinho e nevava como há muito tempo não via nevar! Toda a tarde.



A partir de que cota é que houve acumulação?


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 17:18)

Praticamente logo desde o cruzamento da estrada para Portelo já havia acumulação quando desci. Não sei precisar a cota. Mas nevava com intensidade.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 17:21)

Boas noticias aí do norte... 

Ceu encoberto e *10,4ºC*

Que venha am chuva


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 17:25)

copyright © Sat 24.com


----------



## thunder-storm (13 Jan 2008 às 17:28)

aqui por coimbra...já não chove á cerca de 2 horas....mas a temperatura  desceu abruptamente...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 17:38)

*Brigantia*, tens uma *Oregon WMR 100* ?
Se tens, podes dizer-me se as máximas registadas são muito altas?
E como é que são as mínimas?


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 17:43)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Brigantia*, tens uma *Oregon WMR 100* ?
> Se tens, podes dizer-me se as máximas registadas são muito altas?
> E como é que são as mínimas?



De facto as máximas são um pouco altas, o que me leva a pensar que o abrigo que vem com a estação não é suficienteNão sei como resolver esse problema! Relativamente ás mínimas penso estarem correctas. Aliás acontece muitas vezes a temperatura mínima da WMR100 ser igual á da outra estação que tenho...


----------



## dpaes (13 Jan 2008 às 17:44)

Aqui em Évora começou a chover agora!


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2008 às 17:47)

Bgc disse:


> Cheguei agora da aldeia de Montesinho e nevava como há muito tempo não via nevar! Toda a tarde.



Qual é a altitude da aldeia de Montesinho?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 17:48)

Brigantia disse:


> De facto as máximas são um pouco altas, o que me leva a pensar que o abrigo que vem com a estação não é suficienteNão sei como resolver esse problema! Relativamente ás mínimas penso estarem correctas. Aliás acontece muitas vezes a temperatura mínima da WMR100 ser igual á da outra estação que tenho...



Podes sempre calibrar a estação para dar menos *1 ºC* do que aquilo que mostra, para a aproximar mais da realidade.
Já agora, tens ideia da inflação das máximas?
Em quantos *ºC* é que a máxima fica inflacionada?


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 17:49)

Hoje já registei 22.6mm desde as 00h. Aproxima-se agora um forte aguaceiro com actividade eléctrica...


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 17:51)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já agora, tens ideia da inflação das máximas?
> Em quantos *ºC* é que a máxima fica inflacionada?



Não sei ao certo mas  em dias de Sol, 2ºC a 3ºC...
Mas um dia destes vou aferir a estação


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 17:53)

Inda vou perguntar os tipos do IM a razão da existência desta mancha fantasma a sul dos Algarves sempre que temos ventos de sudoeste e passagem de sistemas frontais...






Linha de instabilidade a chegar ao inicio da noite aos nossos Algarves...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 17:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Não sei ao certo mas  em dias de Sol, 2ºC a 3ºC...
> Mas um dia destes vou aferir a estação



Calibra-a, pode ser que o problema fique resolvido.
Eu, se tivesse uma dessas, também calibrava ou colocava-a num sítio não muito quente para ter registos o mais representativos possível do local.
Sei bem que estação gostava de comprar, mas ainda não tenho dinheiro para isso, tenho de juntar mais.
Se valer a pena, pode ser que compre a *Oregon WMR 100*, porque, ao que me parece, as estações com radiation shield inflacionam as mínimas em cerca de *2 ºC* e isso leva-me a hesitar comprar uma dessas.
Mais vale comprar essa e depois calibrar para atenuar a inflação.


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

Montesinho deve estar a uns 1050m, corrija-me alguém que tenha a certeza


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 17:59)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Calibra-a, pode ser que o problema fique resolvido.
> Eu, se tivesse uma dessas, também calibrava ou colocava-a num sítio não muito quente para ter registos o mais representativos possível do local.
> Sei bem que estação gostava de comprar, mas ainda não tenho dinheiro para isso, tenho de juntar mais.
> Se valer a pena, pode ser que compre a *Oregon WMR 100*, porque, ao que me parece, as estações com radiation shield inflacionam as mínimas em cerca de *2 ºC* e isso leva-me a hesitar comprar uma dessas.
> Mais vale comprar essa e depois calibrar para atenuar a inflação.



Tenho de ver como se calibra


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 18:05)

Bgc disse:


> Montesinho deve estar a uns 1050m, corrija-me alguém que tenha a certeza


Talvez um pouco menos. A maior parte da aldeia de Montesinho deve estar entre os 1000 e os 1010m.


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 18:07)

Confirmei agora, vem referenciada como estando a 1030m


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> porque, ao que me parece, as estações com radiation shield inflacionam as mínimas em cerca de *2 ºC* e isso leva-me a hesitar comprar uma dessas.



Pura ficção...ve a minha a do FIL a do MINHO a do LSAVADOR e qualquer outro que tenha uma estação com RS. Ou então pergunta ao IM 

Todas as estações do IM ou qualquer estação amadora que queira dar valores reais ou muito próximos tem que ter RS.

Se disseres que desinflaciona as maximas e nunca mais terias 45º como já tiveste, ai sim apoiava.

O uso de radiation shield é um "standart" em todo o mundo, e será porque?

Ve isto por exemplo:

http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/app_notes/apnote_24.pdf


----------



## ZéCa (13 Jan 2008 às 18:15)

Bem meus amigos, pelo que tenho observado em relação às temperaturas, julgo que não poderá ser possível um cenário de neve para os próximos dias. O que realmente motivou a queda de neve em 2006 e 2007 em cotas muito baixas foi a passagem de frentes realmente muito frias, o que não se verifica neste momento nem nos próximos dias. A tendência é para um aumento das temperaturas tanto das minimas como das máximas. Poderá cair nas zonas do costume como Serra da Estrela e pouco mais. As restantes zonas, principalmente no litoral, só com condições muito excepcionais poderão deparar-se com um cenário de neve, como foram as condições de 2006 e 2007 que motivaram a queda de neve em Lisboa e arredores desde à 52 anos. Bom, mas ainda vamos a tempo disso voltar a acontecer, pois, estamos a meio de Janeiro e o inverno ainda nem um mês tem. Vamos esperar pelos acontecimentos e pelas Frentes Frias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 18:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Se disseres que desinflaciona as maximas e nunca mais terias 45º como já tiveste, ai sim apoiava.



Sim, concordo plenamente acerca das máximas, são bastante bem medidas com radiation shield.
As mínimas é que me parecem elevadas, repara na estação da Portela que costuma ter mais *2* a *3 ºC* de mínima do que eu.
Acredito que aqui as noites sejam mais frias, mas a diferença não deve ser assim tão grande.
Ah, quanto à polémica em relação à minha estação, entretanto foi mudada de sítio depois daquele registo extremo e, desde então, começou a dar valores de temperatura mais baixos, pelo que agora me parecem ser bastante fiáveis.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 18:23)

Sejas Bem vindo ZéCa !!

Por agora a temperatura estagnou completamente... 10,3ºC, humidade a 95%, vento a 1,4 km/h e pressão a 1011 hPa...

P.S- pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2008 às 18:28)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> ...repara na estação da Portela que costuma ter mais *2* a *3 ºC* de mínima do que eu...



A estação da Portela tem outro problema, está num edificio muito alto, talvez uns 30 metros acima do solo...claro que alem do RS a localização é outro valor importante. Se reparares as maiores diferenças de ti para a portela são nos dias de inversão termica 

Deixei-te um link no post anterior e aqui fica outro:

http://wiki.wunderground.com/index.php/PWS_-_Siting

e outro:

http://www.davisnet.com/product_documents/weather/app_notes/apnote_30.pdf


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2008 às 18:45)

Esta água que caiu do céu embora insuficiente,  pois as superficies frontais nada tiveram de anormal como muito bem previsto pelos modelos, devem ser recebidas por todos com "gratidão".
Todos sabemos a situação em que se encontram as reservas de água e essencialmente no "extremo norte português".


----------



## João Soares (13 Jan 2008 às 18:47)

Acabou de dar um aguaceiro e fez a temeperatura descer pos *8,3ºC* minima do dia

A maxima foi de *13,0ºC*


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 18:49)

Santos disse:


> Esta água que caiu do céu embora insuficiente,  pois as superficies frontais nada tiveram de anormal tendo passado de "raspão" como muito bem previsto pelos modelos, devem ser recebidas por todos com "gratidão".
> Todos sabemos a situação em que sen encontram as reservas de água e essencialmente no "extremo norte português".



Muito bem dito Santos!

Posso dizer com alegria que os caudais dos rios, regatos, ribeiros estão nos seus níveis normais. O rio Minho apresentava hoje um caudal como já não via desde o  último inverno...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 18:50)

Documentos bastante interessantes, *HotSpot* ! 
Espero que a causa das mínimas elevadas na Portela seja mesmo essa, assim fico mais descansado.
De qualquer forma, penso que enquanto não tenho uma estação profissional também estou bastante seguro com esta.
Tem dado muito bons registos desde que está na nova localização.


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

Montalegre, 12.30...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 18:55)

Muito boa foto


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2008 às 19:01)

Acho que me vou mudar para Montalegre... 
Já é a terceira vez este ano que neva lá não é verdade?


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 19:13)

Será chuva, será neve?

Deve ser mais água-neve...


----------



## Bgc (13 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

Aquilo é mais que neve


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 19:33)

karkov disse:


> Montalegre, 12.30...



Bonita foto


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2008 às 19:36)

Muito boa Karkov!  

Neve sem dúvida, água-neve não esbranquiça o chão assim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2008 às 19:37)

Por aqui, nada algum vento, ainda à espera da chuva que está no barlavento e a minha estação prevê chuva


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2008 às 19:38)

Bela terra Montalegre, podia lá cair um metro que os meios de comunicação nem ligavam. Na foto parece neve a 100%. O que eu dava para estar á mesma altitude 

Aqui a temperatura tem-se disparado para cima, tenho agora 4,7ºC que corresponde à máxima do dia. O céu está muito nublado mas não cai nada.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 19:45)

karkov disse:


> Montalegre, 12.30...



Boa foto

Um excelente retrato de Montalegre

por aqui a temperatura tem vindo a subir, bem como a humidade... por agora 10,8ºc e 95%, respectivamente...
pressão a 1012 hPa e vento a 2,8 km/h


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2008 às 19:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, nada algum vento, ainda à espera da chuva que está no barlavento e a minha estação prevê chuva



Deve tar ai a chegar. Aqui ja começou a cair... É so atravessar o rio-seco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 20:17)

Muito boa a reportagem na SIC sobre a neve na S.estrela e a festa do fumeiro em Montalegre, também cheia de neve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 20:19)

Montalegre, 12.30...[/QUOTE]

bela foto...a reportagem na SIC é aconselhável, também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2008 às 20:20)

Agreste disse:


> Deve tar ai a chegar. Aqui ja começou a cair... É so atravessar o rio-seco.



já chegou e também já parou


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 20:35)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/20080113-Forte+nevao+na+Serra+da+Estrela.htm

Reportagem das 20h. (clicar video lado esquerdo)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 20:36)

Reportagem Montalegre:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup.aspx?videoId={A56F0107-87E7-4188-BE32-59628837A895}


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2008 às 21:02)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Reportagem Montalegre:
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/scripts/2007/videopopup.aspx?videoId={A56F0107-87E7-4188-BE32-59628837A895}



segundo 53 e 1.32 as provas de que eu lá estive... filmaram o meu carro


















há duvidas?  é mesmo a bela da neve!!


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 21:08)

Acho que estas fotos deviam estar também num tópico próprio no fórum imagens.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

Parabens Karkov.Realmente deve ter sido fantástico.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 21:19)

*Neve em Montalegre*

[SAPO]8HOvtOQekzFw2otElasC[/SAPO]​


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2008 às 21:20)

belas fotos simplesmente lindas ja agora que altura se encontra montalegre


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

spiritmind disse:


> belas fotos simplesmente lindas ja agora que altura se encontra montalegre



1000 metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2008 às 21:29)

Boas fotos


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2008 às 21:31)

spiritmind disse:


> belas fotos simplesmente lindas ja agora que altura se encontra montalegre



obrigado pelos comentarios... vou abrir um tópico com as fotos que tirei e tb umas da semana passada em Sanabria  neve pelos joelhos

quanto á altura, o gps do carro diz-me que na cidade de Montalegre andamos pelos 1000/1100m de altitude


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2008 às 21:49)

Belas fotos karkov!!

dicilmente se encontra melhor prova do que o nosso próprio carro na televisão
Simplesmente excelente e venha lá esse novo tópico

Por agora 9,6ºC

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,2ºC
MÀXIMA: 15,3ºC

PREC: 8,0mm


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Bons registos *Karkov*.
Venham daí essas fotos da "nossa" Sanabria


Por aqui 4,8ºC e 1013hPA


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2008 às 22:20)

Boa noite! Por aqui hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros e boas abertas.

Tmin  até ao momento 12ºC Tmax - 17,5ºC 

Precipitação nas ultimas 24h - 5mm

Actual 12,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2008 às 22:26)

karkov disse:


> obrigado pelos comentarios... vou abrir um tópico com as fotos que tirei e tb umas da semana passada em Sanabria  neve pelos joelhos
> 
> quanto á altura, o gps do carro diz-me que na cidade de Montalegre andamos pelos 1000/1100m de altitude



1000m e bem la norte isso ajuda bastante  coloca as da Sanabria


----------



## formiga (13 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

boa noite,vamos ter frio ? sim ou nao?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

Estou com *7,2 ºC* e o céu está a ficar gradualmente mais limpo à medida que o tempo vai passando.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

formiga disse:


> boa noite,vamos ter frio ? sim ou nao?



Se o céu se mantiver pouco nublado ou limpo até amanhã de manhã pode ser que tenhamos frio, e isso é o mais provável, penso eu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2008 às 00:08)

Estou com *6,5 ºC*.
Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2008 às 00:16)

Bem, resumo deste Especial Neve Granizo 11-13 de Janeiro de 2008 aqui em Odivelas:

Dia 11: 
T.Min: 7,9, T.Máx: 15,2ºC
Precipitação: 3mm.

Dia 12:
T.Min: 6,0, T.Máx: 15,8ºC
Precipitação: 0mm.

Dia 13:
T.Min: 7,7, T.Máx: 15,3ºC
Precipitação: 9mm.

A nivel de granizo, cairam apenas algumas pedritas, misturas com a chuva de hoje à tarde. Mas nada de significativo 
O vento, esse sim soprou forte, em especial no dia 11 durante a madrugada e manhã.

A região do norte ficou com tudo...


----------



## squidward (14 Jan 2008 às 00:31)

bem por aqui choveu moderadamente à tarde  a seguir começou a limpar....aliás aqui fica umas fotos do final da tarde de hoje:









(13-01-2008)
T.máx: +14.7ºC
T.min:  +6.4ºC

Por agora estão +10.2ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jan 2008 às 13:34)

Boas, hoje a noite ficou marcada por algum sleet. De manhã os carros, nesta zona da cidade, tinham uma camada de gelo anormal, o que pode indicar que em certas alturas da noite o sleet deu lugar á neve
A mínima foi de 2,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 14:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje a noite ficou marcada por algum sleet. De manhã os carros, nesta zona da cidade, tinham uma camada de gelo anormal, o que pode indicar que em certas alturas da noite o sleet deu lugar á neve
> A mínima foi de 2,1ºC.



Pode bem ter acontecido. Aqui a mínima foi de 2,2ºC.


Por agora: uns chuviscos e 8,0ºC

A Sanábria tem bastante neve. Deve ter sido um dos maiores nevões deste Inverno.


----------



## CMSAFF (14 Jan 2008 às 23:18)

Permitam-me uma correcção, Cidade é coisa que Montalegre não é.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2008 às 00:26)

*Tempestade de Neve na Serra da Estrela* 
Ontem ? Talvez ...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXtDTnZURKA[/YOUTUBE]
copyright © 2008 davidfmneri


----------

